# February IUI - Looking for Cycle Buddies!



## karena547

Hi everyone - 

I am on CD9 today (had Clomid CD 3-7), scheduled to go for monitoring on Thursday CD11 to see if I am ready for the Ovidrel trigger shot which would place me at my first IUI on Saturday...if my follicles are ready! 

Just looking for some buddies to go through this journey with - hoping I can find some here! 

Look forward to hearing from you ladies!! Thanks!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi Karena547  

I am on CD12 (had Clomid 50mg 5-9). I did my HSG yesterday and WHEW my tubes look good. She did say that I had 2 maybe 3 eggs that look like they will be ready. I was confused... isn't that follicles and not eggs??? lol. I go back on tomorrow for another U/S to see if I get that wonderful Ovidrel shot too. We are SO on the same track just about!!! 

Is this your first cycle hun? It is mine!


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Hi Karena547
> 
> I am on CD12 (had Clomid 50mg 5-9). I did my HSG yesterday and WHEW my tubes look good. She did say that I had 2 maybe 3 eggs that look like they will be ready. I was confused... isn't that follicles and not eggs??? lol. I go back on tomorrow for another U/S to see if I get that wonderful Ovidrel shot too. We are SO on the same track just about!!!
> 
> Is this your first cycle hun? It is mine!

Hi JazzyFresh!!
So glad we found each other!! Glad to hear your HSG went well, that is always stressful (I had to have it done twice!)...but what a relief when everything comes back good! Hmmm now I am curious if it is follicles or eggs lol I am thinking she means eggs, when I went for day 3 testing, they said I had 13 follicles on one side and 9 on the other and I know when I go back for monitoring on Thursday they will tell me how many eggs have matured enough for ovulation which usually is 1-3 eggs for an IUI (they said they don't want more than that)...so 2-3 is perfect for you! 

Are you giving yourself the ovidrel shot or is the doc doing it for you? 

This is my first cycle as well, so we can do it together!! Can't wait to keep each other updated :flower:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies, can I join? I am getting my first IUI this month and I am extremely nervous! I am on CD2 and I go tomorrow for an initial ultrasound and then will start me on clomid..I do know they are giving me the HCG shot later as well!


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, can I join? I am getting my first IUI this month and I am extremely nervous! I am on CD2 and I go tomorrow for an initial ultrasound and then will start me on clomid..I do know they are giving me the HCG shot later as well!

Hi!

Absolutely! I was so nervous when I went for my day 3/baseline testing, but it was actually exciting once I got there and once it was done and everything looked good because I knew I was one step closer to the IUI and getting pregnant! Every step feels so good...I was even excited to start clomid although I was nervous because of the side effects I had heard. Do you know if you will be taking clomid cd3-7 or 5-9 or will they let you know tomorrow? 

I'll be looking for updates from you tomorrow, can't wait to hear how your testing goes! :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you! It makes me feel better knowing you were nervous but now you are excited! They gave me so much paperwork haha I think it's the 3-7 but I will find out tomorrow morning! I guess I am a little nervous too because my husband is worried about the price..Our insurance doesn't cover like anything..but the Doc said it would be like $700-800 without insurance...I am hoping that included Clomid, and HCG and what not..I know we will be okay, but it's just a little nerve wrenching you know?


----------



## karena547

I agree, my insurance doesn't cover anything at all either...ours is $1600 without any meds!!! I would love for us all to have our first IUI work and not have to worry about the additional financial responsibility as well as the emotional roller coaster that I am trying to prepare myself for in case this first IUI doesn't work. 

It is going to be great to have support on this site... especially for the 2ww, but really for the entire process. I am just hoping for BFP for all of us!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi Amcolecchi!! Welcome  This is so super exciting for all of us!! As for Clomid, my insurance didn't cover it but it was only like $15 bucks at the local pharmacy. 

Okay, so it has to be 2-3 eggs if you have that many follicles! Geez louise... but it isn't a guarantee that all 2-3 would even fertilize right? This is all so confusing and i get so nervous and excited in the appointments that I forget to ask more questions! lol. 

She wasn't clear if I was doing the ovidrel shot on myself or if she was doing it. I am filling the prescription for that and progesterone today before my appointment tomorrow for the U/S.


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Hi Amcolecchi!! Welcome  This is so super exciting for all of us!! As for Clomid, my insurance didn't cover it but it was only like $15 bucks at the local pharmacy.
> 
> Okay, so it has to be 2-3 eggs if you have that many follicles! Geez louise... but it isn't a guarantee that all 2-3 would even fertilize right? This is all so confusing and i get so nervous and excited in the appointments that I forget to ask more questions! lol.
> 
> She wasn't clear if I was doing the ovidrel shot on myself or if she was doing it. I am filling the prescription for that and progesterone today before my appointment tomorrow for the U/S.

I have done so much research and asked so many questions...I usually forget them all while I am at the docs and then call my nurse and ask her a ton of questions! So every cycle we have a bunch of follicles on each side, but usually (without clomid or other meds) only one egg from one follicle will mature enough to drop which give you a shot at getting pregnant. With fertility meds, it ups our chance of having more than one egg so we have a better chance of getting pregnant. The reason they don't want more than 3 with an IUI is because each of those 3 could split in half resulting in 6 babies if they all got fertilized!!! Chances of that happening our extremely slim, but it is somewhat common to have 2 eggs fertilized resulting in non-identical twins or 1 egg split and those are fertilized resulting in identical twins. Have I confused you yet lol ;) With all that said, you think our chances of getting pregnant would be huge, but my doc said it's a 20% chance (naturally or medicated) each cycle. So there is a chance that no eggs get fertilized :growlmad: but hopefully we all have good luck this month and get a :bfp:

My meds are getting delivered to me today...waiting all day so I can sign for them!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, IT would be amazing if we all can get our BFP on our first IUI!!! Why does yours cost more? Now I am nervous I heard the doc wrong hahaha!!!

OMG Jazzy, I would so assume the same thing! Why are you ladies getting an IUI? For me, my husband has abnormal morphology so they said the only way to get prego is IUI or IVF, and we can't afford and IVF!!


----------



## karena547

I am not sure why it costs more...it may just be the different clinics that we go to, some charge more than others? 

I have a uterine abnormality and I am not ovulating (which we just found out after trying for 8 months naturally!) I knew about the abnormality but they thought that all would be okay until finding out that they think I have PCOS which is why I don't ovulate :( 

I am just hoping that I don't have to go back for 2-3 monitorings before getting the green light for the trigger shot. I know some woman go in and their eggs aren't fully matured yet so they have to go back again, and again until they are ready for the trigger. I am just not that patient!!! But I guess I will have to be if I am not ready to trigger on Thursday. 

And as I was typing this...UPS showed up with my meds, yay!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayyy for getting your meds!!! Well I am glad you finally found out why you weren't getting prego. It was nice to hear why we weren't either, after 7 months of trying naturally and seeing my two best friends getting prego their 1st and second month!!! lol


----------



## JazzyFresh

Okay, I THINK I got it now. So with 2-3 I could get a big fat ZERO or 6 babies? lmfao........... oh boy!!! hahahaha. I would love to just have one healthy baby but 2... mmm... that would be hard but I would still welcome. 

Exciting mail delivery for you!!! :thumbup:

I am getting IUI because 1) my cervix is extremely small and 2) if that weren't enough it is high AND tilted so the doc thinks unless these are mighty might spermies AND I am standing on my head (haha), then there will be like no luck with them succeeding.


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Okay, I THINK I got it now. So with 2-3 I could get a big fat ZERO or 6 babies? lmfao........... oh boy!!! hahahaha. I would love to just have one healthy baby but 2... mmm... that would be hard but I would still welcome.
> 
> Exciting mail delivery for you!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am getting IUI because 1) my cervix is extremely small and 2) if that weren't enough it is high AND tilted so the doc thinks unless these are mighty might spermies AND I am standing on my head (haha), then there will be like no luck with them succeeding.

hahaha you are too funny!! I feel the same as you, I would just love one healthy baby....I would take two of course...but it is a bit scary!! 

Funny thing, one of my issues is that my cervix is extremely small and tilted too!! That is why I had to have two HSGs, the first one they were trying for an hour and they couldn't get the process to work and I was in so much pain, so they decided to put me out so that they could get up there and pull and tug without me having all the pain! Of course, (TMI) when we were trying naturally, I totally put the pillows under me and all to try and get things to work lol I have some other abnormalities too, but it gets confusing so that's why I haven't mentioned them! 

So glad we found each other on here and of course you too Amcolecchi!! 

JazzyFresh - can't wait to hear how your u/s goes!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hahaha yes, it is so confusing! I have always wanted twin boys, I guess I started saying it when I was a kid...so maybe this is God telling me this is how I am supposed to get my twin boys?! Hahaha, right now I would just love to get prego on the first IUI!!! I hope you ladies get prego this cycle too!!! We can all be pregnant together!! How awesome:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:!!! :)


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Yes, IT would be amazing if we all can get our BFP on our first IUI!!! Why does yours cost more? Now I am nervous I heard the doc wrong hahaha!!!
> 
> OMG Jazzy, I would so assume the same thing! Why are you ladies getting an IUI? For me, my husband has abnormal morphology so they said the only way to get prego is IUI or IVF, and we can't afford and IVF!!

It's pretty crazy... I am super duper nervous and excited for my ultra sound today. I am just scared that I end up with more than 3 matured eggs and I get told its a no go at this point. 

Well, I have cervical stenosis (won't dilate) and it's tilted upward. So, she feels that she can get me temporarily "open" but that even then the little guys would have to struggle to get in there since it's a trek upward. THANK GOD my insurance covers this. IVF would have been out of pocket, so I am with ya there sister! lol.


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Yes, IT would be amazing if we all can get our BFP on our first IUI!!! Why does yours cost more? Now I am nervous I heard the doc wrong hahaha!!!
> 
> OMG Jazzy, I would so assume the same thing! Why are you ladies getting an IUI? For me, my husband has abnormal morphology so they said the only way to get prego is IUI or IVF, and we can't afford and IVF!!
> 
> It's pretty crazy... I am super duper nervous and excited for my ultra sound today. I am just scared that I end up with more than 3 matured eggs and I get told its a no go at this point.
> 
> Well, I have cervical stenosis (won't dilate) and it's tilted upward. So, she feels that she can get me temporarily "open" but that even then the little guys would have to struggle to get in there since it's a trek upward. THANK GOD my insurance covers this. IVF would have been out of pocket, so I am with ya there sister! lol.Click to expand...

What time is your u/s?? Well, it does depend on your age too, I'm 28 so that is why they said 3 matured eggs...if your age is higher generally it is okay to have more eggs matured...and that is just my clinic, yours might be different! Try not to be too nervous (I know that is difficult bc I am nervous for my u/s tomorrow already!!!)!


----------



## Amcolecchi

AWW good luck today!!! FX for you!!!! Yes, thank God your insurance covers it..Mine doesn't but where I go it will only be $700-800 so we will do it this time and if nothing we are going to go back in two months..we want time off to get more money and just relax!! S


----------



## JazzyFresh

What time is your u/s?? Well, it does depend on your age too, I'm 28 so that is why they said 3 matured eggs...if your age is higher generally it is okay to have more eggs matured...and that is just my clinic, yours might be different! Try not to be too nervous (I know that is difficult bc I am nervous for my u/s tomorrow already!!!)![/QUOTE]

It's at 3pm (MTN time). And yes, girl... TRYING not to be nervous but i just can't help it!!! It's that excited but nervous but scared but impatient but don't want to be disappointed feeling... hahaha!!

I am 35yrs old. OLD HAG! lol. They told me that they wouldn't proceed if I had 4 matured eggs or more. I was at 2 1/2 on Monday. I don't know the rate of development with Clomid but she hopes it is at 3 for a "perfect" number.


----------



## Amcolecchi

You're not old!!! lol Good luck today please keep us updated!!

I have a question. So if the docs are basically inducing ovulation for us, when do you expect the witch to arrive? I am not sure if it will be like my normal cycle or will it be earlier? And are you ladies going to take a prego test or just wait it out?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> AWW good luck today!!! FX for you!!!! Yes, thank God your insurance covers it..Mine doesn't but where I go it will only be $700-800 so we will do it this time and if nothing we are going to go back in two months..we want time off to get more money and just relax!! S

I think that is a great plan. You don't want to over-extend yourselves financially and also yes, it is extremely stressful. The last thing you want is to cause any tension between you two.


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> You're not old!!! lol Good luck today please keep us updated!!
> 
> I have a question. So if the docs are basically inducing ovulation for us, when do you expect the witch to arrive? I am not sure if it will be like my normal cycle or will it be earlier? And are you ladies going to take a prego test or just wait it out?


hmmm I am not sure, I think with the progesterone suppositories it keeps AF away until those meds are stopped...but I'm not positive! I want to say that I won't take a test, but I just know that I will!! lol


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> What time is your u/s?? Well, it does depend on your age too, I'm 28 so that is why they said 3 matured eggs...if your age is higher generally it is okay to have more eggs matured...and that is just my clinic, yours might be different! Try not to be too nervous (I know that is difficult bc I am nervous for my u/s tomorrow already!!!)!

It's at 3pm (MTN time). And yes, girl... TRYING not to be nervous but i just can't help it!!! It's that excited but nervous but scared but impatient but don't want to be disappointed feeling... hahaha!!

I am 35yrs old. OLD HAG! lol. They told me that they wouldn't proceed if I had 4 matured eggs or more. I was at 2 1/2 on Monday. I don't know the rate of development with Clomid but she hopes it is at 3 for a "perfect" number.[/QUOTE]

Puh-lease!!! You are not an old hag at all!!!!!!! I am hoping that you see 3 perfect eggs when you go in, I just have a good feeling that you will!! I can't imagine how I will feel tomorrow when I am waiting for my u/s but my guess is I will feel exactly as how you just described that you are feeling, it is such a nervous exciting feeling!

My u/s is at 8:45am EST so at least I won't have to wait all day, for you that must be torture!!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Puh-lease!!! You are not an old hag at all!!!!!!! I am hoping that you see 3 perfect eggs when you go in, I just have a good feeling that you will!! I can't imagine how I will feel tomorrow when I am waiting for my u/s but my guess is I will feel exactly as how you just described that you are feeling, it is such a nervous exciting feeling!

My u/s is at 8:45am EST so at least I won't have to wait all day, for you that must be torture!!!![/QUOTE]

hahahah... ok ok, I'm not. It's just during this whole process it FEELS like it. I need to remind myself this affects women of all ages. 

The hubs is freaking out over the multiples possibility. LMAO. I think he was gonna hyperventilate just discussing it!! I can just imagine if I ended up with twins or omg triplets! hahaha

I am trying so hard to focus on work. Ummmm NOT working! lol!


----------



## karena547

Don't think that way at all - I know people that are 22 going through this and I know people who are 48 going through this, so it really does affect people of all ages :) and no matter what age we are, I can say one thing stays the same - we all have the same emotions and fears and anyone not going through this process will never understand that part of it...that's why we are here for each other!

I can't concentrate at work today either, it's awful! lol I much rather be on here chatting with you girls! If we are like this now, imagine our 2ww hahaha


----------



## JazzyFresh

Seriously, thank God for forums like this. Can you imagine the women that went through this before the internet? My husband found out he is actually a clomid baby himself! Crazy huh? At least we know it is successful  lol. 

Our 2ww is going to be L-O-N-G and intensely emotional. But like you said, we are in this rowboat together :hugs: We got this!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh wow!! It is successful and I totally agree with you Jazzy! What did women do before this? I would go nuts not having these forums to read, chat and vent, you know? I am praying we all get a BFP this cycle!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Oh wow!! It is successful and I totally agree with you Jazzy! What did women do before this? I would go nuts not having these forums to read, chat and vent, you know? I am praying we all get a BFP this cycle!!!

We gotta to keep each other positive. There is NOTHING like losing hope! So :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for you ladies!!!!!!!! I keep looking at the freakn' clock and it is NOT moving! lmao. I just want it to be 3pm already. I am so nervous to find out if my eggies are good to go or what!!


----------



## karena547

Ahhh I can only imagine the countdown until your u/s must be awful!!! I just read your post on the other board about finding out with BDing is...you are too funny!! 

Also had to tell you a funny story about hubby "performing"...when he went in for his analysis we thought they would have a special room for him to produce his sample lol and they took him and put him in a room just like the one I go in for my u/s...so he had this bed with stirrups in his face, he said the chair he had to use was covered in paper towel and there were like 2 magazines for him to look at! no video's, nothing more to help lol I was laughing so hard when he told me the story, not laughing at him but with him we were just like really? and the clinic we go isn't trashy at all it is very expensive and in a brand new hospital building so we were just shocked! Anyways, he said next time he has to produce a sample he will do it at home as we have that option as long as he gets it there in 2 hours! 

okay...look at the clock again, that story must have made 2 minutes pass at least right lol


----------



## JazzyFresh

LMAO... yeah, I kept seeing BD'ing.. and was like what the heck is that!? I googled it. And I went back after to read the posts again with the new found knowledge!!! hahahaha... quite a different experience! 

Awww... that is funny but so embarassing for him!!! I think I am going to straight out ask about that today. I am sure he will blush his butt off and give me a dirty look. But oh well! lol. Give your hubs a high five on behalf of mine for the heads up!!! lmao. I want to see if doing it at home is an option or else if its all clinical... umm make my own ahhh video to provide assistance! lol. 

YES!!! MINUTES have passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo!!!! lol.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Awww your poor hubby!!! It is super funny though!!! They let my husband do it at home, he just had to bring it back warm and in an hour! lol


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Awww your poor hubby!!! It is super funny though!!! They let my husband do it at home, he just had to bring it back warm and in an hour! lol

That's what he will be doing next time - we have 2 hours to get it to them and we are about an hour away...so that works!

Actually Jazzy...he was going to try and call me for some "dirty talk" lol but he didn't get reception in that one room!!! I was like OMG you are a trooper! haha


----------



## JazzyFresh

OMG... hilarious! What a guy though to go through all that and still handle his responsibility! lol. As it is, my hubs gets embarrassed easily. I don't even know if he would twist my arm to do the drop off after. Curious to find out! lol. I will be like oh hell no, not after all my stirrup sessions! hahaha...


----------



## karena547

:dance: It's almost time!!!!!!! I am so excited for you lol Can't wait to hear how many eggs are ready for you!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Thanks!!! Leaving now!!! Omg... nervous. I will log back in after and let ya know the news... cross your fingers!


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Thanks!!! Leaving now!!! Omg... nervous. I will log back in after and let ya know the news... cross your fingers!

I am definitely stalking this board right now waiting for updates lol :D:D


----------



## JazzyFresh

Laughing.... ok, I am back!!!

Well, I have ONE mature follicle. It is at 19mm and got the go ahead to do the trigger tomorrow night at 10pm then the IUI Saturday morning. I have a smaller one at 15mm. I am a bit nervous that the whole cycle depends on one. I mean, the whole point of Clomid was to increase that egg development right? Trying to stay positive and just roll with it. Just my first rodeo, so nothing to really freak out over. Repeat to self five times. lol. 

On another note, the hubs got the go ahead to handle his biz at home that morning so he is greatly relieved but quite nervous of the aiming into the cup!!! lmao.


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Laughing.... ok, I am back!!!
> 
> Well, I have ONE mature follicle. It is at 19mm and got the go ahead to do the trigger tomorrow night at 10pm then the IUI Saturday morning. I have a smaller one at 15mm. I am a bit nervous that the whole cycle depends on one. I mean, the whole point of Clomid was to increase that egg development right? Trying to stay positive and just roll with it. Just my first rodeo, so nothing to really freak out over. Repeat to self five times. lol.
> 
> On another note, the hubs got the go ahead to handle his biz at home that morning so he is greatly relieved but quite nervous of the aiming into the cup!!! lmao.

Yay!!!! Okay one is better than none, right?! And by Saturday maybe that one will have grown larger too. The really good news is that you don't have too many so no canceling of your cycle, thank god! If I get the go ahead to trigger tomorrow (which they will have me do it tomorrow night too) than we will be on the exact same schedule - that would actually be pretty awesome lol 

bahahaha that is too funny, my hubby said it wasn't easy to get it in the cup and it was very awkward LMAO!!!! :haha: Thank you for the update, I was telling my hubby that I was so excited for you...I think he thinks I am crazy lol but I feel like we get to know the women on these boards so quickly since it is such an emotional, private adventure that we are sharing together. Anyways...okay now that I have your update, I guess I have to start thinking about my appt tomorrow! ahhhh!!!! :headspin:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Good point... I WAS very concerned over her cancelling it due to over-development. Thanks for reminding me :thumbup:. lol. Awwww... I hope we are on the same exact schedule... that would be too cool!!! Yay!!!! Fingers crossed!!!

Laughing...... Oh boy, so the pressure is on for the boys during that time huh. I am assuming yours will need to do it again on Sat right? I am lmao because my DH was saying how weird us women are cuz I barely came into the house and logged on to here!! lol. Men just don't get it. But that's all right. 

Just try to distract yourself with things. Watch a movie tonight maybe. Something to just pass the time a bit without focusing on it. Log off here first of all!!! lol. I know, I am one to talk! hahahaha. I will be thinking of ya tomorrow so let me know how it goes, girlie!!! :hugs:


----------



## karena547

Yes...mine will need to do it all over again (hopefully Saturday!!) He would do it at home this time and then we would bring it up for our appt and then I guess we have to go somewhere (shopping opportunities always welcome!) for an hour and a half and then go back for the IUI!

I am sooo hoping we are on the same schedule, it would just make things that much better!! But even if we aren't we are obviously both internet junkies and will be sharing every step of the way! 

Okay - now to take your advice and go watch a movie - hubby is gone until Friday so I guess that means girly movie for me! 

Thanks again for the update and I will be sure to update you after my appt tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayy! One is definitely better than none and just think you only need one sperm out of the billion to work!!! FX for you!!!! Are you still BD'ing too?


----------



## karena547

Sooo my appt didn't go as planned :( They said I have a ton of eggs growing and that my ovaries are VERY busy, but that they one want one maybe two eggs or else they will cancel this cycle. So since two of the eggs are slightly, and I mean slightly larger than the rest they gave me menopur injections to do at home, they will call later with more information and let me know how much of the meds I should inject and when my next monitoring appt is. They said by taking this injection it should stop the other eggs from maturing and tell just the 1 or 2 eggs that are a little more mature to keep growing - so we will see, ugh, I am so impatient and wasn't expecting to add extra meds onto this cycle!


----------



## Amcolecchi

So Karena, are they afraid that too many eggs will come and you can possibly get multiple pregnancies?


----------



## karena547

Exactly, they said that if I don't have meds that they will all grow at about the same rate and I would have several eggs by the time I am ready to trigger - and then they would cancel...so instead they are trying to just get the 2 that are slightly bigger to mature more while the rest don't mature enough to drop.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Yayy! One is definitely better than none and just think you only need one sperm out of the billion to work!!! FX for you!!!! Are you still BD'ing too?

Very true... crossing fingers! And yes... tee hee... we are! Actually recommended to BD last night and then wait until the IUI Sat morning.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ugh that makes me mad and sad. Like I get why they want to limit it, so it's not another case of octomom...but in the same time it sucks for women who have been trying forever! Well I pray and FX that only 2 mature!


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> Exactly, they said that if I don't have meds that they will all grow at about the same rate and I would have several eggs by the time I am ready to trigger - and then they would cancel...so instead they are trying to just get the 2 that are slightly bigger to mature more while the rest don't mature enough to drop.

Oh snap! Ok ok, BUT you are NOT out this cycle. Remind yourself of that!! It is just more meds. Which sucks, I know... but it means that the doc values each and every cycle and wants to do his/her best to get you PG. That is wonderful thing, girlie!!! Keep your spirits up. This cycle isn't over darn it!!! :hugs:


----------



## karena547

I definitely keep repeating to myself, it isn't over yet, it isn't over yet. And one of my close friends just told me, keeping thinking to yourself, 2 of you grow strong and the rest of you stop growing lol I just feel like it makes me one step closer to possibly having to throw out this cycle but I am really hoping and praying that doesn't happen. Hubby is leaving on a business trip next Wednesday so we need to get these 2 eggs growing so we can do the IUI before he goes! In perfect world where my body cooperates lol I would go back on Saturday, things would look good and I would trigger Saturday night for IUI on Monday. I will hear from my nurse this afternoon after they review my blood work to see if I go in Saturday or Sunday...the sooner the better!!! Thanks ladies for listening to me go on about this and for the encouragement, every bit of it helps me!!! :hugs:


----------



## JazzyFresh

I love the mantra : 2 of you grow strong and the rest of you stop growing. Keep saying it!!! lol. 

It is crazy how long these cycles get with these medicines. I mean, I think I usually would ovulate on my 14th day. Now they are pushing it to 16 and with you... it could be like CD 17-19 right? 

I hope and pray your blood work comes out positive for you guys. Let us know... we will be thinking about you!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes I will hope and pray everything goes well and you guys can do the IUI before the hubby leaves!! Let us know!!! FX

By the way has anyone taken time to look at all the smiles haha they are hilarious! :dishes::hangwashing::brat::muaha::drunk::help::yellowcard::tease::wine::bunny::rain::flasher:

Like when would you ever need to use those? Hhahahaa


----------



## karena547

Well, the nurse called, she said after reviewing my results they want me to do injections for 3 nights instead of two nights which means I go back for monitoring on Sunday...really cutting it close to hubby's trip now! As if this wasn't stressful enough...ahhh well, what can I do, right!?

@jazzy - you are triggering tonight right?!? Can't wait to hear how it goes! I will be doing my first injection...since hubby isn't here I have my girlfriend coming over to help!! Too funny about your hubby helping, I think these meds make all of us moody/crazy at one point or another. And yes, I think for me it will be between the 17-19 depending on how I react to these meds. That is actually okay for me because I usually have really, really, really long cycles lol last cycle I ovulated on CD46, the one before that it was CD34, so I def needed the meds to help me out!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Yes I will hope and pray everything goes well and you guys can do the IUI before the hubby leaves!! Let us know!!! FX
> 
> By the way has anyone taken time to look at all the smiles haha they are hilarious! :dishes::hangwashing::brat::muaha::drunk::help::yellowcard::tease::wine::bunny::rain::flasher:
> 
> Like when would you ever need to use those? Hhahahaa

LMFAO!!!!!! Omg... they are SO cute to me!!!


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Yes I will hope and pray everything goes well and you guys can do the IUI before the hubby leaves!! Let us know!!! FX
> 
> By the way has anyone taken time to look at all the smiles haha they are hilarious! :dishes::hangwashing::brat::muaha::drunk::help::yellowcard::tease::wine::bunny::rain::flasher:
> 
> Like when would you ever need to use those? Hhahahaa
> 
> LMFAO!!!!!! Omg... they are SO cute to me!!!Click to expand...

They are cute...you never know when you might use them!!! hahaha


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena, I know it will be cutting it close but it still could work! Are you guys bd'ing too? That should help!!! Still hoping and praying for you!!! :)


----------



## JazzyFresh

Karena, just remind yourself where you would be WITHOUT these medications. My hubs makes me think about that all the time. Like probably barren... I mean, it happens. Adoption is always there. But at least with these meds, we have a shot at our dream of motherhood. So, think positively and have your friend shoot you up!!! lol.


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Karena, I know it will be cutting it close but it still could work! Are you guys bd'ing too? That should help!!! Still hoping and praying for you!!! :)

Well...we were, but he is traveling this week too..he'll be home Friday evening so we will BD then. But they told us not to for 3 days so that they have the most/best quality "guys" :spermy: (had to use that one lol!! haha) to use for the IUI...so we really only have Friday to BD if we end up doing the IUI Tuesday.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Yup... triggering tonight at 10pm..... ooooooh boy! Come on little eggie you can do it!!! hahahaha....


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Yup... triggering tonight at 10pm..... ooooooh boy! Come on little eggie you can do it!!! hahahaha....

YAY!!! lol I guess we should all start having talks with our eggies lol make sure they behave themselves and give us our BFP!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

What does triggering mean? Sorry, I am new to all of this!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ahh nm Karena you answered me in another forum! Thanks!


----------



## karena547

Impatiently waiting to see how jazzys IUI went!!! Baby dust :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes me too!!! :)


----------



## JazzyFresh

Laughing... awww.... well, went in Sat morning. She talked to me first about my husband's "donation to the cause." lol. Found out he has low morphology. Ummm guess they were round? Said this could be immature sperm or white blood cells due to an infection. He hadn't done his SA yet, so they want to do that next week. After my IUI, I layed down for 10 minutes. I was pretty pms'y the rest of the day. Went to bed early. Woke up Sun a whole new woman ready to take on the world. My Dh was like woah.. THERE is the woman I married! lmao. Started my progesterone last night so told him not to get too used to my hormonal balance. lol.


----------



## karena547

lol well it sounds like for the most part everything went well!! I think all the meds they put us on give us just a roller coaster of emotions, our poor DHs!! I am glad you felt great the next day - I hope I have similar results bc I have been a ball of crying emotional mess lol I watched father of the bride 2 last night and cried my eyes out lol DH was like, ummm you have seen this a hundred times and never cried before, and at that time I started laughing lol 

Anyways, I went in for u/s and b/w on Sunday...my eggies still weren't ready, one measured 12.1 and one measured 11.3, so more injections last night and tonight...and another hour ride in tomorrow morning for u/s and b/w yet again! 

Have either of you been given your estrogen levels? They said last Thursday my levels were 48.1 and Sunday they went up to 89.3, just wondering what this means!

Jazzy - hope this 2ww goes by super fast, we will be here to examine and obsess over every symptom you have! lol please keep giving us updates! :dust::dust:

Amcolecchi - where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Awww Jazzy that sounds like everything went well!!! Yes, Clomid made me very emotional and moody lol...my DH was like umm I think this is just your hormones because you are crazy right now hahaha...

Karena, It sounds like you are getting close to yours!!! FX for you!!!!! I don't know my estrogen levels, they have never told me! I should ask, thanks for that!! I go this Friday for the ultrasound and if everything looks okay they will inject the HCG and then Saturday morning is my IUI...so I hope this week goes by fast!!!! :)

Ahh I hope we all get our BFP's this cycle!!!! We can be prego buddies!! :)


----------



## JazzyFresh

I have NO clue what my estrogen levels are either. Geez, for that matter I haven't even asked how ANY of my blood work results came out. I guess I just treated it like other doctors and was like, I guess she will let me know if anything is to be concerned over. Not smart. I go again this Friday for my progesterone blood work and I will inquire that afternoon about all the testing.

So.... no symptoms so far. Other than I think I have gained like 5lbs this last week or two. Due to stress or hormones... i don't know. But the fat lady hit me with her magic wand! Grrrrr! lol.


----------



## karena547

Ahhh it would be so much fun to be preggo buddies!! :friends:

I didn't know anything about the test results either until on Sunday my nurse was like your estrogen level is this, when the nurse calls this afternoon ask them what it is and if it went up that's good and she must have left a note in my file bc they told me right away when they called w/out me having to ask! 

That is great that you don't have symptoms yet!! I have heard soooo many people have symptoms on the progesterone, so if you don't have any, you lucked out! I am hoping I have the same luck! Does the 2ww seem long already lol

I think that gaining weight and the craziness are two things we will all always have in common lol as long as AF doesn't show, I'll take the crazies and lbs! haha

Okay- so another update from little ol' me....had monitoring this morning. They saw 2 eggs, one on either side both measuring 15.something mm. and then one additional egg measuring 12mm. We are hoping that the 12mm one diminishes and we have the two 15mm grow to be 18 or 20mm. I should get a call from my nurse soon with next steps (prob keep on with the injections and in for my 4th monitoring appt on Thursday). Unfortunately this means that hubbies business trip is going to get interrupted which I feel horrible about - especially since there isn't a good excuse for him to leave such an important trip...time to start with the little white lies!

Any updates from you Amcolecchi?

:hug::hug:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww it's okay, white lies can be fun for this reason hehehe!!!

Nothing new from me yet. I go Friday! I am excited to see how everything is going.. I am cd9 and I am having some cramps and discharge-sorry for tmi, I am wondering if this is normal? I am like 4-5 days way from ovulating so I am hoping it's just fertile cm coming!!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hello lovely IUI ladies! :wave: I hope ya'll don't mind if I join you. This was IUI cycle #1 for me and I am 7dpo today after doing three home-IUI's this month. DH and I did two on the two days before O and another the next day, after O. (I O'd at night between IUI's 2 and 3.) We did our IUI's ourselves in the privacy of our own home and though it was tricky, I am very happy we were able to do it.

I am feeling very, very hopeful this month. This TWW has so far been very different from any other TWW I've ever had before. New symptoms that I've never had after O and just a real feeling of peace. Whether or not I get my BFB, I truly feel like DH and I chose the right route for us. I was so worried before the IUI's that we weren't making the right decision, but everything has turned out really well and I'm so proud of us for sticking to our guns. 

*JazzyFresh*- Though your DH's morphology was a bit off, it sounds like everything went really well! Good luck to him on his SA next week. Hopefully he was just a little under the weather and everything looks a-ok. :flow: Glad you had such a wonderful day afterwards!

*karena547*- Great news about your follicles. Sounds like you're right on schedule to have a couple lovely ones on Thursday! What meds do you do?

*Amcolecchi*- Good luck at your u/s on Friday!


----------



## Amcolecchi

pinksprinkles- Thank you!!! You can do at-home IUI? How does this work? Sorry, If I am being nosy, I am very intrigued! AND I am praying and FX for you!!!!


----------



## karena547

@pinksprinkles: Welcome!!! Doing an IUI at home sounds interesting and hard to do!! Good for you for going through with your plans the way you wanted to - this 2ww sounds very promising for you! When do you test?

My meds are as follows: CD3-7 25mg of clomid ; CD11-15 75mg menopur injection; CD16-17 37.5mg menopur injections; hopefully tomorrow I get the green light and will do an ovidrel trigger then IUI on 2/16 and will be put on progesterone 200 twice a day until beta testing 

@Amcolecchi- are you getting excited for your appt?? The discharge is normal, I have had it on and off...I think its just the meds taking their tolls on yet another part of our lovely bodies! 

@JazzyFresh - any updates, any symptoms!?!?!?! 

Update from me: Nurse called yesterday afternoon and my follicles are 15.9, 15.6, and 14.5...sooo that third one is the problem because it is very close in size to the others. They lowered my shot to half the dose for last night and tonight and I go back for monitoring tomorrow morning ugh! My nurse said that hopefully with the lowered meds it will make the last follicle stop growing and the other two will keep on going and be around 18-19mm for my shot, if all three grow we have a problem and I have to sit down with a doc :( Will I get any sleep tonight - hubby left today for his trip and I have my follicles to lecture all night on how they should behave lol 

BABY DUST TO JazzyFresh and PinkSprinkles!! :dust::dust:
Hoping Amcolecchi gets :thumbup: on Friday!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Karena ~ OMG, it would be totally cool & just too cute to be preggo buddies!!! Dreams CAN come true! lol. 

Still no progesterone symptoms..... wait, my boobies are huge and sore. I lied. But other than that, no moodiness or bloating or cramping. *happy sigh*

So 2 eggs in the running? yay.... go on little eggies get bigger!!! :happydance:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Welcome Pinksprinkles!!! Thank you for the positive affirmations :hugs: I am very excited for you and your DH!! That is SO cool that you handled it at home. It would be way too intimidating for me. Exciting that you are getting different symptoms.... crossing fingers for a big fat PG test!!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> @pinksprinkles: Welcome!!! Doing an IUI at home sounds interesting and hard to do!! Good for you for going through with your plans the way you wanted to - this 2ww sounds very promising for you! When do you test?
> 
> My meds are as follows: CD3-7 25mg of clomid ; CD11-15 75mg menopur injection; CD16-17 37.5mg menopur injections; hopefully tomorrow I get the green light and will do an ovidrel trigger then IUI on 2/16 and will be put on progesterone 200 twice a day until beta testing
> 
> @Amcolecchi- are you getting excited for your appt?? The discharge is normal, I have had it on and off...I think its just the meds taking their tolls on yet another part of our lovely bodies!
> 
> @JazzyFresh - any updates, any symptoms!?!?!?!
> 
> Update from me: Nurse called yesterday afternoon and my follicles are 15.9, 15.6, and 14.5...sooo that third one is the problem because it is very close in size to the others. They lowered my shot to half the dose for last night and tonight and I go back for monitoring tomorrow morning ugh! My nurse said that hopefully with the lowered meds it will make the last follicle stop growing and the other two will keep on going and be around 18-19mm for my shot, if all three grow we have a problem and I have to sit down with a doc :( Will I get any sleep tonight - hubby left today for his trip and I have my follicles to lecture all night on how they should behave lol
> 
> BABY DUST TO JazzyFresh and PinkSprinkles!! :dust::dust:
> Hoping Amcolecchi gets :thumbup: on Friday!!

JON AND KATE PLUS 8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Wait.... just posted this on the other forum: I am 4 days past IUI... on progesterone. Kinda freaking out because I woke up in the middle of the night all sweaty & hot. WTH. Is this normal? I only get like that if I am sick :-/

Am I over-analyzing already?!? lol...


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Wait.... just posted this on the other forum: I am 4 days past IUI... on progesterone. Kinda freaking out because I woke up in the middle of the night all sweaty & hot. WTH. Is this normal? I only get like that if I am sick :-/
> 
> Am I over-analyzing already?!? lol...

Oh no I think you just found your first s/e from the progesterone (well other than your boobies being big and sore!)

I have read a lot of women can get hot flashes on progesterone, I got them like 2-3 days into taking clomid, would wake up sweaty and hot and throw the blankets off of me and I am usually the opposite, all snuggled up! Def. not over-analyzing though, could def just be the progesterone finally kicking in and giving you symptoms!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Oh no I think you just found your first s/e from the progesterone (well other than your boobies being big and sore!)

I have read a lot of women can get hot flashes on progesterone, I got them like 2-3 days into taking clomid, would wake up sweaty and hot and throw the blankets off of me and I am usually the opposite, all snuggled up! Def. not over-analyzing though, could def just be the progesterone finally kicking in and giving you symptoms![/QUOTE]

Whew... ok, thank you for resting my crazy insane over-analyzing freaking out hormonal mind:loopy:


----------



## pinksprinkles

*Amcolecchi*- Yep, you just need the right supplies and somewhere to go to get the sperm washed. DH and I are lucky because we have a sperm bank just half an hour from us, but I've heard that some RE's and labs will do it as well. If you want more info, feel free to PM me. :flow:

*karena547*- Hey hunny. :) I hope that third follicle shrinks down and you don't have anything to worry about. I've often had three or four growing close in size, but have never had more than two at O. As far as testing goes, I've already started. :haha: I've been testing out he trigger, finally got a complete BFN yesterday, so from here out I guess I'm just testing? You can put me down for the 19th though. If I'm still getting a BFN then, I'm out.

*JazzyFresh*- I don't know about progesterone, but I know on Provera (similar chemical comp) that I get hot flashes, insomnia, and vertigo. Anything that changes your hormones can throw everything out of whack. Since progesterone is what causes PMS and early pregnancy symptoms, I would think that having even more of it in your system could intensify everything. 

*AFM*- Cramps are almost gone, but now I have vertigo! I'd like the cramps back about now, please! :haha: The vertigo is so spontaneous that I ran into the bathroom wall this morning before I even realized what was going on. :dohh: I've occasionally had vertigo during the TWW before, so I don't think it's a symptom of anything.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-Thank you!!! I hope your follicle listens to you!!! I am FX for you!!!!! and praying too, if you are religious :)

pinksprinkles-yes I am definitely going to message you later, I am definitely curious about this and maybe this is something we can do if this IUI doesn't work! Thanks!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Karena~ Any word on your follicles yet???

So now... my face looks like I am back in my teens with a need for some serious acne cream. Last 2 mornings I have come THIS close to nose bleeds. Boobs are still really sore. Getting hot flashes - during the night. This is just out of control!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-is this from the meds? Or just possibly early-prego symptoms?!? :)


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Jazzy-is this from the meds? Or just possibly early-prego symptoms?!? :)

OMG... I don't know!!! I am cautiously thinking the meds... but there is this little excited cheerleader in my head yelling "YAY we might be prego!!!" :happydance:

We shall see.......... this wait is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

When I first read it, I instantly thought, PREGO!!! So I am FX for you!!!! When is your TWW over?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> When I first read it, I instantly thought, PREGO!!! So I am FX for you!!!! When is your TWW over?

Gosh I sure hope so!!!! My IUI was 2/9 and they are doing the blood test on 2/22. I really want to do a HPT but I am concerned over a false positive due to the supplements.


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Karena~ Any word on your follicles yet???
> 
> So now... my face looks like I am back in my teens with a need for some serious acne cream. Last 2 mornings I have come THIS close to nose bleeds. Boobs are still really sore. Getting hot flashes - during the night. This is just out of control!!

Ohhh nooo, I feel for you, I am sure as soon as I start my suppositories that will happen too!! Ugh that is a lot of s/e but I think they are all normal because the Ovidrel shot is still in your system and also they say that the progesterone can also cause pregnancy symptoms which totally stinks!! From the book I read it says implantation can be anywhere from day 7-13 after sex or the IUI, and then once that happens than we start making HCG which gives us our BFP!!! Sooo you may want to test the ovidrel shot out - I have seen some woman where it tests out 7 days after all the way up to 10 days after triggering. Then once it is negative, keep testing to look for the BFP!!!

As for me...I think I MIGHT be triggering tonight, I am waiting very impatiently for my nurse to call!! If I am this impatient just to know if I can trigger, my 2ww is going to be awful lol and waiting to hear back about a beta test, forget it!!! lol


----------



## JazzyFresh

Yeah, it is aggravating how eerily similar the S/E's are to PG symtoms. It just makes it that much of an emotional roller coaster. So, if i got the ovidrel shot on 2/7, then I could try for the first time today huh. Hmm... I might go to the dollar store after work. 

Oh, I hope you are triggering tonight!!! Let us know what the nurse says please!! Yeah, we have another girl waiting on her beta test resuls from this morning on another thread. Talk about torture!!!


----------



## karena547

You could def try today!! Although, since you didnt' test the HCG out of you (like test everyday until you got a negative) you may want to wait longer bc I think for most ppl it takes until the 10th day post trigger. It's just so tough waiting and wanting to do the right thing when it's just a quick trip to the store to get a pretty little stick to pee on lol You could start testing it out today...so test today, tomorrow, saturday, etc. until you get a negative and then you'll know that when you are testing you are REALLY testing for a BFP! 

Still waiting for the nurse, hoping she hurrys up bc we have to change my hubbys fight home today and I just want to confirm when my IUI is!! 


Ahhh I hope you have a little nugget in there sticking!!! :dust:


----------



## pinksprinkles

So that "I'm totally pregnant" feeling is officially gone today. I woke up with something telling me this is not the cycle for us. And I feel so strongly that this intuitive feeling is right. But even with this feeling, I am just so glad about this cycle. I really feel like we did have an egg try to implant, and though I'm bummed out by what my intuition is telling me, I feel amazingly positive that we are on the right path and that things WILL happen given time.

I know AF isn't supposed to be here for a week, but I'm mentally just going to count myself as out. I could continue to argue with myself, but something I have learned from this journey is to trust my instincts and intuition.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Karena ~ 

I might try. I just don't know if I want to put myself thru the whole week of testing.... but at the same time... arrrgh... lol. Tough decision. One other question that you might know... why are they doing a blood test on my progesterone level tomorrow? Is it just to see if I ovulated or will it give an idea if I am PG?

No call yet?!? lol... come on lady!!! She is driving ME crazy!!! hahahahaha. 

Thank you for the positive wishes and support!!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pinksprinkles ~

I wouldn't count yourself out of the running. It is amazing how intuitive your instincts can be and be correct. At the same time, it is also amazing how your mind may be protecting you through this emotional roller coaster. I don't know. It is a hard journey, but I think positive faith is half of it.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey Jazzy. Thanks hun. :flow: Don't worry, I'm still feeling really positive and wonderful, but just feeling like this isn't our cycle. I didn't mean to sound negative, I actually feel GREAT today. I'm heading out to our new RE's office today to get some paperwork done and hand over our previous records then back home to finish up next cycle's IUI kits. Then I've got a week until next cycle starts. I've been trying to be super chill for the last week to help implantation along, but at this point, I'm just going to get back to working on getting the house ready to sell. Lots to do, and I don't feel bad about doing it now. All in all, I think things are going the way they should, and I am VERY happy about that.

PS: My RE told me the trigger shot can stay in your system until 12 dp-trigger. If you don't test it out, it's really hard to know. Mine stayed until 10 dp-trigger this cycle and 12 dp-trigger last cycle.


----------



## karena547

pinksprinkles - maybe you will be plesently surprised!! Sometimes I think its the meds making us all feel crazy, so maybe your meds are making you doubt things and you will get a BFP...and even if not, you have the right positive attitude that your BFP will be right around the corner!!

Jazzy - the progesterone test is just to see if you ovulated, that is good they do that test! My doctors won't see me back for 15 days, not progesterone test for me :( it is going to feel really weird not seeing any of the docs or nurses that I have had to see on an every other day basis!

AND - my nurse called, Trigger tonight!! woop woop!! :happydance: IUI is on Saturday at 1pm...finallly!!!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayyy Karena!!! My IUI is either Saturday/Sunday...well hopefully, I go tomorrow morning and if all ok they will tell me either day...so we will together!!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pinksprinkles~

Oh, I understand how the timing may not be best with a lot going on... I am literally in the process of moving from our apartment to our first house. It is mass chaotic PLUS I am doing alot of lifting and bending over and stuff...Things that I would be more careful of during this process. But we figured if it is meant to be, it is meant to be.... if not, it isn't. 

I think I am going to test it out. At least this way I have a better idea how long it will be staying in my system for future cycles, right. Today is 7 days past HCG trigger, so I think I will do that starting today to be safe. Do you know what the progesterone test is for???


----------



## pinksprinkles

karena547- IUI #1, here you come! Congrats on trigger. Hope everything goes really well on Saturday! :happydance: PS: Yeah, meds do make us pretty nutty, huh? :winkwink:

JazzyFresh- The progesterone test is to check if you O'd or not. At O, after the follicle releases the egg, the follicle turns into something called a "corpus luteum". The corpus luteum's is what makes your progesterone. Because of this, you cannot have higher levels of progesterone unless an egg has been released. Progesterone is what make it so AF stays away and your uterine lining thickens for implantation. A couple days before AF strikes, the corpus luteum dies, so progesterone levels drop. It is this progesterone withdrawal that causes the onset of AF. However, if the egg implants, it signals the corpus luteum to stay alive and continue producing progesterone until the placenta is large enough to take over hormone production, keeping AF away and allowing pregnancy to develop. HTH!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Karena & Amcolecchi ~

I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for the two of you... yay for trigger and IUI's this lovely weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have fun :sex: hahahaha and wishing you baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

So I got the :thumbup: and they gave me the HCG shot! So I go Saturday and Sunday for back-to-back IUI's!!! I am so excited and I hope this works!!! I can't take another negative....AND this was all out of pocket, so if this doesn't work we are going to take a few months off to save more money! OH and he said I had one REALLY good follicle, but he didn't say anything about other ones...so I am a little sad, I know it only takes one, but ugghh...My DH told me that I am not the problem (he has the sperm issues) so one is plenty...lol I think he is afraid of multiples!!! They told me to do an at-home, reputable, pregnancy test no earlier than March 3rd. And to call me if I am prego or not prego....good luck to everyone!!! LOTS :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi~

I feel you on the "one really good follicle." I was disappointed to have the 19mm and was overly curious if my 15mm will join the parade. It's crazy... I guess I am with you that I just want to increase my chances of pregnancy. My DH was the reality setter of the whole "it takes just one!" Grrrrrr. lol. I think I would be perfectly happy with twins. A lot of work, but more to love! 

Best of luck to you, girlie. I am fortunate that my insurance covers mine. I would hate to deal with the addition of the financial stress that this can bring. I will keep you in my thoughts & prayers!! Here's to March 3rd coming quickly for you and positively!!!! :hugs:

1 week in the TWW wait done for me :happydance:


----------



## karena547

Yay!!! so excited for you Amcolecchi!!! I guess we are all in the same boat...one nice looking follicle!! After all the worry about my 3 follicles, since they slowed my meds down I ended up having one that was 20 and one that was 15.7...I am secretly hoping that the 15.7 one catches up so we have a better chance...much like you Jazzy! AND I know :oneofeach: would be more work, but hey its a 2 for 1 deal which isn't so bad right?!? More to love for sure <3

Jazzy- how did week 1 of the tww go? I bet slow as anything!! Just think when you are done with your 2ww, Amcolecchi and I will be done with our first week and hopefully getting some amazing :bfp: news from you!!!!

So with the trigger shot - I had to do it at midnight...this morning I actually feel great lol I have read so many women that get bad s/e from this shot bc it is actually preggo hormone but this might be the one medicine that I didn't get s/e from...yet! lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy, yes, I hear you!! I would LOVE twins!!! Then we wouldn't have to go through and IUI again, hopefully lol!!!!! OMG so exciting one week down!! How did you do it?!!? I am already going nuts hahaha

Karena, maybe the other one will catch up and you will get twins!!! I am hoping and praying for all of us to get BFP!!! Well, I do that for every lady in this forum!!! Karena, is your IUI tomorrow as well?!


----------



## karena547

Yes my IUI is tomorrow too...poor hubby gets in at 12:15am tomorrow, we live an hour away from the airport so he'll be home around 1:30am and we will be up and out by 9:30am for an hour and 45 min drive to the office that does it bc my normal office that is an hour away doesn't do IUI's on the weekend! He is a trooper :)


----------



## JazzyFresh

Just got back from getting my blood drawn for my progesterone level. Supposed to hear back this afternoon. I did get my results (finally after I have to ask) for my initial blood panel work. Everything was in normal range. Which I guess is why they didn't talk to me about it huh. lol. Now that I am at this point in the ballgame, I am starting to get REALLY antsy and impatient. The first week wasn't too bad. But now my boobs are like even more sore and I am like woah on the cm every day. Lord I pray!!!! Well, the progesterone results will let me know if I am making enough to support the pg. And what is crazy, is that it COULD let you know if there are multiples!!! (Crossing fingers, wishing on a star, throwing a penny in a wishing well)


----------



## JazzyFresh

I am SOOOO excited that BOTH of you are getting your IUI's this weekend :happydance:

Lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Awww your husband is a trooper!! The place we go my DH has to drop-off his specimen between 6:30-7:00 a.m. then we have to go back at 8 a.m for the IUI's and she told me once they do it, I will lay down there for 10 minutes. And that is for both Saturday and Sunday. The nice thing, he is able to do the deed in the cup at home lol! I kinda just want to stay around the facility instead of driving all the way to be back in an hour, ya know? But what the heck is open at 7 a.m. Saturday!? Good luck tomorrow, make sure your hubby is eating plenty of veggies and fruits!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Awww your husband is a trooper!! The place we go my DH has to drop-off his specimen between 6:30-7:00 a.m. then we have to go back at 8 a.m for the IUI's and she told me once they do it, I will lay down there for 10 minutes. And that is for both Saturday and Sunday. The nice thing, he is able to do the deed in the cup at home lol! I kinda just want to stay around the facility instead of driving all the way to be back in an hour, ya know? But what the heck is open at 7 a.m. Saturday!? Good luck tomorrow, make sure your hubby is eating plenty of veggies and fruits!!!

Maybe have breakfast during the wait? Unless you are too excited... lol. I ate after! haha. Or you could go shopping at Walmart (which IS what I did) hahahaha...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy that is EXCITING!!!!!! When will you know for sure?!!? Next Friday!!?!?!!? FX for you!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Haha I thought about the breakfast thing too!!! Walmart might be a good idea too!!! Thanks!!!



JazzyFresh said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Awww your husband is a trooper!! The place we go my DH has to drop-off his specimen between 6:30-7:00 a.m. then we have to go back at 8 a.m for the IUI's and she told me once they do it, I will lay down there for 10 minutes. And that is for both Saturday and Sunday. The nice thing, he is able to do the deed in the cup at home lol! I kinda just want to stay around the facility instead of driving all the way to be back in an hour, ya know? But what the heck is open at 7 a.m. Saturday!? Good luck tomorrow, make sure your hubby is eating plenty of veggies and fruits!!!
> 
> Maybe have breakfast during the wait? Unless you are too excited... lol. I ate after! haha. Or you could go shopping at Walmart (which IS what I did) hahahaha...Click to expand...


----------



## karena547

Yes! We have to do that too...drop off at 11:30 and then the IUI is at 1pm, so we are thinking lunch but I might be too nervous to eat!!

Jazzy that is sooo exciting, I never knew that the progesterone test could tell those things! Now I am really jealous that I don't get that test!! At least that is something that keeps you busy and thinking during the 2ww!!!

EEeeeek, I really hope the next couple weeks for us all goes by so fast and we all get amazing news!!! BFP, Twins!!! Yiippeeee lol


----------



## JazzyFresh

Yup next Friday is the PG test. Or beta or whatever it is. lol. OMG..... freaking out!!!! lmao....


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy I am freaking out for you!!!!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Just stopping by to say good luck with IUI's this weekend, ladies! I hope everything goes super smoothly!

AFM- I'm a bit under the weather today. Started feeling ill last night and then slept 12 hours straight. Can barely keep my eyes open, still, and feeling pretty gross. I think I may head back to bed again soon.

I hope everyone had a lovely V-Day!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Ok, got my progesterone blood test result. She said it was really awesome. *whew!* They look for 30. I am at 69.4!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

JazzyFresh said:


> Ok, got my progesterone blood test result. She said it was really awesome. *whew!* They look for 30. I am at 69.4!!!!!!!!

:happydance: :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## JazzyFresh

pinksprinkles said:


> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> Ok, got my progesterone blood test result. She said it was really awesome. *whew!* They look for 30. I am at 69.4!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance:Click to expand...

It's not TOO high though, right???


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Ok, got my progesterone blood test result. She said it was really awesome. *whew!* They look for 30. I am at 69.4!!!!!!!!

YAY!!!! now you can relax this weekend and don't have to worry!!! I wonder what it being so high means? TWINS TWINS TWINS :happydance:


----------



## karena547

pinksprinkles said:


> Just stopping by to say good luck with IUI's this weekend, ladies! I hope everything goes super smoothly!
> 
> AFM- I'm a bit under the weather today. Started feeling ill last night and then slept 12 hours straight. Can barely keep my eyes open, still, and feeling pretty gross. I think I may head back to bed again soon.
> 
> I hope everyone had a lovely V-Day!

Awww thanks!! 

I have heard that a lot of women who get their BFPs get verrry verryyy tired before they even find out they are preggers....maybe you are still in the running, ya never know! I am keeping my fx for you!


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> Ok, got my progesterone blood test result. She said it was really awesome. *whew!* They look for 30. I am at 69.4!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAY!!!! now you can relax this weekend and don't have to worry!!! I wonder what it being so high means? TWINS TWINS TWINS :happydance:Click to expand...

I am googling like crrrrrrrrrazy!!! I am seeing high likelyhood of pregnancy and higher likelyhood of twins...................... OMG. The nurse was very positive about possible pregnancy (no mention of twins) but did say that there is still a chance I may not be pregnant. OH THE DARN ROLLERCOASTER!!!!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Higher levels of progesterone generally mean you released more than one egg. :)


----------



## karena547

Hello Ovaries...cramps have officially kicked in ugh so weird that the trigger shot creates cramps!


----------



## JazzyFresh

pinksprinkles said:


> Higher levels of progesterone generally mean you released more than one egg. :)

Woah..........................................


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> Hello Ovaries...cramps have officially kicked in ugh so weird that the trigger shot creates cramps!

Awww.. take some Tylonel sweetie. Grab your heating pad and try to relax. Maybe a warm bath? It will be over within hours of your IUI.


----------



## karena547

Good idea - a heating pad sounds perfect right now - thanks!!! :)


----------



## pinksprinkles

Feel better, Karena! <3


----------



## karena547

Thanks pinksprinkles! The heating pad is helping!


----------



## usamom

Hi ladies.. May I join you? I'm going down this IUI road yet again! Had another IUI yesterday and am beginning the TWW. My RE has me doing a mid-luteal HCG injection this time ( I have no idea why- I actually just posted a question about that on another thread)- so I can't test until 03/04! Craziness- as I don't know how I will be able to wait that long!

:dust: to all of us!


----------



## JazzyFresh

So....update....

A bit crampy, lower back pains, and mood swings from hell. Seriously... My DH is plotting a slow and painful death. Bless his heart cuz i'm out of control!! Lol.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Another BFN today.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pinksprinkles, I'm so sorry but how many days past ovulation are you? Could still be too early to test!


----------



## karena547

Welcome usamom!! You are on the same schedule as me and Amcolecchi for our 2ww!!!

Jazzy-it's amazing what our hormones turn us into!! :devil: LOL

Update from me: Had my IUI...did not go that well. My doc was away so I had another doc do it and he couldn't find my cervix, he was tugging and pulling in every direction and I ended up crying through the entire procedure because it hurt so bad...lasted about 20 minutes, it was awful - oh and I think I almost broke hubbies hand I was squeezing so hard! I was crampy all day yesterday to the point I didn't even want to move...today I am a little better but now I am spotting! :( Started the progesterone suppositories this morning so now, I am waiting to see when the s/e that Jazzy is talking about kick in!! How long did it take for them to kick in for you? 

I don't have a great feeling about this IUI after yesterday, but trying to be hopeful. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!! BABY :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Omg Karena!!! I feel so bad, that would hurt so bad! It hurt me too for like the two minutes, I cant believe you had to endure that for 20 minutes!!! I'm so sorry!! But dont get your hopes up!!! FX for you!!!! Yes, usamom you are on thr same tww as us!!!!

Good luck to all you ladies!!!


----------



## karena547

How is everyone doing today?!?!?! Looking for updates :dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena, how are you feeling? I am good! Anxious already lol!!! Also, I have a fun fact for you guys! If you tend to get a pimple or break out on your chin AND it's usually on the right side or left side, it is a sign of ovulation! And every month for me I ALWAYS get a zit on my chin! Of course, I woke up today with one starting to form on my right side and that's where my follicle was!! So if you ever wonder why you tend to get a pimple or two on your chin, it's because of ovulation! :)


----------



## karena547

I am feeling better :) Crampy but a different crampy, more like AF cramps which my nurse said is from the progesterone...lovely! haha

That is really, really interesting!! I actually woke up Sunday morning with a small pimple on each side of my chin!!! And what is weird is that I had one follicle on my right side that was ready to go and one on my left that they said either will or won't depending on how much it grew after my trigger shot, I wonder if that means that had both eggs drop! I love fun little facts like that!!

I am anxious too...this 2ww is dragggginnnggg! I am excited for Jazzy though, at least we have her to be excited for in the meantime!! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Awww yayyy!!! It sounds like the left side did happen!!! Yes, I love little fun facts like that too! I was told it by my doctor awhile back and it happens every month!!! 

OMG yes it is dragging!!! I am pumped for Jazzy as well!!! I want to see some BFP's from every lady here soon!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

:flower: Hi ladies!!!

OMG... what a busy weekend. Celebrated my bday and then did the big move from the apt to our new house. Craaaaaaazzzzy. What is good though, is that it kept me busy and from analyzing too much over every little thing my body was going though. lol. 

Well, my cramping stopped. That was weird. My boobs are still hella sore. My moodiness is gone. Husband is thanking God screaming AMEN! lol. Other than that, bloated. My jeans barely went on today. Like barely. I am thinking of unbuttoning them, but I am embarrassed if a co-worker needs me to get up from my desk. lol. 

I don't know if I am going to make this wait until Friday. Antsy and anxious doesn't begin to cover this feeling!! lol

Out of curiosity, exactly how much progesterone are you girls on???


----------



## karena547

Wow!! What a huge weekend for you, Happy Belated Birthday!!!:flower: Hope the move went well!! That is really good that it kept your mind off things, I dunno how I am going to keep my mind off of every little twitch I get lol

I feel ya with the bloated s/e...holy cow! and I mean that...I am like a cow right now! I don't even want to attempt jeans lol I feel like all the sudden my belly just popped right out, ugh! I am having the cramping from the progesterone now which my nurse said was normal...now I am just waiting to see if I get the other s/e - today is my 3rd day of it so we will see!

I am on 200mg morning and night...what are you on?

Just think you made it this far, you cane make it until Friday!!!!! :hugs:

I am testing my ovidrel shot out, I am 5dptrigger and mine is already almost gone, crazy!! 

I am so excited for your test on Friday!!!!!! WoopWoop!! :dust:


----------



## karena547

Oh and forgot, one other s/e from the progesterone...I am up peeing ALL night!!! It's crazy, I don't even know where all this fluid is coming from lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

Happy Birthday Jazzy!!!! Ahhh I am so excited for you!!! Friday will be here soon! Tomorrow is halfway there!!! lol I know it's hard to keep your mind off of it!!! 

I don't take any progesterone. I don't really have bloating, just a little crampy...but I think the progesterone gives you more of the cramps, bloating, things like that! BUT GOOD LUCK!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

THANK YOU :hugs:

10 DPO... 12 past trigger. Do you think it is safe to take a HPT?

Awww..... Karena, I am curious if they put me on that high of a dosage. I do the vaginal supplement like a tampon... and just once a day. I think my dr gives it to everyone if they do a IUI or IVF. 

On the pimple note, both sides. TWINS!!! hahahahaha...


----------



## karena547

bahahaha I am literally LOL "On the pimple note" only on these boards would we talk like this!! I was just telling one of my best friends about the pimple=ovulation thing and she was like ummm okay never heard of that but if you say so...I was like listen, you didn't have to worry about it that is why you never heard of it! lol

Yes - mine is a suppository too (panty liners, a must!) I know the pills come anywhere from 50mg to 200mg, I haven't heard of more than that...so basically I am putting 400mg of it in me a day, fun fun! I think my dr is the same way, everyone gets it to give our fertilized eggs a comfy place to stick! 

For the HPT...i think it is probably safe, BUT I would wait another day or two bc if you are preggo (FXed!) than it takes a couple days after implantation (which can happen anytime between 6dpo-10dpo) for the HCG to get into your body and to be strong enough show up on a test...so maybe tomorrow or Thursday? I know Thursday is only a day before your beta test, but if you are anything like me, I'll take a day early! lol I do know a lot of women who take it 11 dpo and have got positives! You MUST keep us updated if you do decide to take a test anytime this week!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hahaha the pimple thing is hilarious!!! Jazzy, twins would be awesome!! Karena, I bet you the next time your friend ovulates she will notice that pimple lol (if she is aware of her cycle like we all are)! lol


----------



## karena547

Jazzy - did you decide to test today?? :test:

Amcolecchi - how are you doing on your 2ww??:dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes Jazzy I am curios too! My tww is dragging!!! And to make it worse I have a terrible head cold! :( how are you hanging in there?


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:



> Jazzy - did you decide to test today?? :test:
> 
> Amcolecchi - how are you doing on your 2ww??:dust:

If I test today will there still be a chance of a false positive??? That is my only concern. I didn't ask the nurse. I just confirmed my blood test for Friday and was like can I home test and she was like sure, but just so you know it may not be enough to detect this soon. Your thoughts??? Arrrgh... the wait! hahaha..


----------



## karena547

hmm what are you 13 dp trigger? If you are 13 than I really think you won't get a false positive, the most I have seen was it took someone 10 days for it to leave their system. But like the nurse said, your HCG levels might not be high enough to test positive, or they could be high enough (especially if you have twinnies in there!).

Amcolecchi - I hear ya on the dragging...I can't believe how slow this time is going by!! That stinks that you have a head cold too ugh, no fun at all!! I'm hanging in there, (TMI) peeing every hour, and eating everything in sight...and the bloating is just out of control!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> hmm what are you 13 dp trigger? If you are 13 than I really think you won't get a false positive, the most I have seen was it took someone 10 days for it to leave their system. But like the nurse said, your HCG levels might not be high enough to test positive, or they could be high enough (especially if you have twinnies in there!).
> 
> Amcolecchi - I hear ya on the dragging...I can't believe how slow this time is going by!! That stinks that you have a head cold too ugh, no fun at all!! I'm hanging in there, (TMI) peeing every hour, and eating everything in sight...and the bloating is just out of control!!

Yup 13 post trigger. I think I am in the clear. I haven't heard it lasting longer than that either. Here I come Walmart!!! lol. OMG... twinnies..... that would be crazy!!! I had the gushiest dream last night... was just cradling a pretty lil girl baby in my arms. We shall see! lol

Karena, you are going through the exact same symptoms. I will say this, the hunger stopped. Now I get full easily BUT have to eat often. 

BEST WISHES FOR YOU BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## karena547

Aww I have heard good signs about dreaming that you have had a baby when you are actually really pregnant! Things are looking good for you jazzy!!

I have to ask when did the hunger stop? I feel like I am gaining weight like crazy..and me and hubby are celebrating v-day on Saturday, what am I going to wear bc I am so big and bloated, my cute little clothes no longer fit! Ugh!!

And did you have the pee problem too lol sorry to ask, but I don't see a lot of ppl with this s/e! I know when my mom was pregnant every time she said she only knew bc she would be peeing all night lol and I know progesterone can mimic symptoms we have when we are pregnant so I am wondering if that is why I am peeing constantly lol especially at night, that's the worst, during the day I am not as bad. 

Soooo will you updated us once you :test: ??? I need to know lol SOOOO excited for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy is your blood test today?!?! GOOD LUCK FX FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karena547

Good luck Jazzy!!!! Again...I will be stalking the boards to hear some news, can't wait! I have a good feeling for you - good luck!!! :hugs:

Amcolecchi - how are you feeling (2ww feeling and sinus infection?) Are the meds helping the sinus infection? Any new 2ww symptoms? 

Happy Friday! :flower:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena, I am getting along..All the meds I am on are safe to take during pregnancy, but I still feel bad for taking the pills, you know? But oh well, I need to keep my body healthy for the baby (that I hope is growing) lol...I did read on this site https://www.bellybelly.com.au/pregnancy/pregnancy-symptom-sign-of-pregnancy that nasal stuffiness is a prego sign!! HAHA I hope this is right lol!! The only other symptom is my boobs hurt yesterday but today they don't...so I am hoping that is a sign of prego and not AF!!! How about you any other signs besides the peeing alot (which I have too! )


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Karena, I am getting along..All the meds I am on are safe to take during pregnancy, but I still feel bad for taking the pills, you know? But oh well, I need to keep my body healthy for the baby (that I hope is growing) lol...I did read on this site https://www.bellybelly.com.au/pregnancy/pregnancy-symptom-sign-of-pregnancy that nasal stuffiness is a prego sign!! HAHA I hope this is right lol!! The only other symptom is my boobs hurt yesterday but today they don't...so I am hoping that is a sign of prego and not AF!!! How about you any other signs besides the peeing alot (which I have too! )

I like that site...I know what I'll be doing today! lol I know what you mean about taking the meds but the good news is that at this point the fertilized egg is prob just making its way to our uterus to implant (Hopefully!) so it won't cause any harm...but I think I would feel the same way if I were on meds too!! Just hang in there and get better bc that is really important!

No other side effects for me, yesterday I was really tired, but the day before I had a lot of energy, so who knows what today will bring! I did wake up last night with a lot of cramping on my left side (which is the side I def ovulated from) soo not sure what that was all about! Other than that - just trying to keep busy to make time pass but that isn't working so well lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

HMM the left pain could of just been implantation pain? Or nothing. Sometimes I think I have symptoms when I don't, does that make sense?! lol! Ahh I am excited to hear your results though! We did our IUI's the same time and my doctor didn't make a blood test for me. He told me to test March 3rd and go from there. But I am supposed to call them with the results...what about you?


----------



## karena547

I think it might be too early for implantation, I think it usually happens 7-10 days after ovulation, but I would love if it was that!!! Oh yes - even when we were TTC naturally, every 2ww I would have all these symptoms...or so I thought I had all these symptoms only to get a BFN so I know EXACTLY what you are talking about lol I think it is just the hope in us and us trying to be positive that something amazing is happening down there!

My RE said I should go in for a blood test 15 days after IUI which is a Sunday so they made an appt for me Monday March 4th at 8:45am. I know they are open on the weekend bc I have been there 3 times on the weekend for monitoring and tons of women are there so I dunno why they had to schedule me for Monday!! Oh well - I will end up testing at home anyways before that lol I am trying to get to next Friday and then I will probably have to POAS since I am an addict lol 

I am thinking that if you get a BFP (FX!) that they will have you go in for a blood test then?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ugh I hate that! I know my place is open on weekends too because both my IUI's wer on Saturday and Sunday! So you think you will test next Friday? I only have two pregnancy tests left so I was thinking one on Sunday and then if BFN use the other one if I miss my period (which should start Monday, March 4th) I am not sure if I get a BFP if I go in? My mom is a nurse so I could just go to her place and do the blood work there and then just tell the fertility specialist the outcome.

FX for you!!! and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Good morning, ladies :flower:

How are you two doing? Progressing through your TWW? Amcolecchi, I hope you feel better soon sweetie. I really wouldn't stress over the medication. You already know that it is ok, and like Karena said, the important thing is getting you better! :hugs: Karena, I was having all kinds of weird cramping and sensations starting a few days after the IUI. Drove me up the wall with trying to figure out if it was hormone meds or something beautiful was really happening. 

Well, today is my blood test day. I am just anxious for the wait to be over. My DH thinks that this is the 1st IUI so lets not get our hopes up. I am 75% convinced that I am pregnant. I just am scared that I will get a negative and just look at myself as crazy over all the symptoms I have been feeling. It's 8:36am for me now and the test is at 11:15. Last time it took til like 2pm for them to call with the results (progesterone test). UGH the wait!!!! :wacko:


----------



## karena547

Oh my DH says the same thing, but one minute he is like - it's only the first IUI so dont' go crazy on me if it doesn't work, and then the next minute he is all, you are so pregnant lol drives me a little crazy!

I am sooo excited for you today!!! I feel like the wait today for the phone call might even be worse than the 2ww! Please let us know when you find out! I am only thinking good thoughts for you!! :hug:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks Jazzy!!! OMG I am so excited for you!! I agree with Karena, waiting for that phone call will be worse than the 2ww!!! FX for you!!! I want to see a BFP from you!!! :) Will this be your first?


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> Oh my DH says the same thing, but one minute he is like - it's only the first IUI so dont' go crazy on me if it doesn't work, and then the next minute he is all, you are so pregnant lol drives me a little crazy!
> 
> I am sooo excited for you today!!! I feel like the wait today for the phone call might even be worse than the 2ww! Please let us know when you find out! I am only thinking good thoughts for you!! :hug:

OMG... MEN!!! lol. You know what it is though to me, I think the whole IUI process is so invasive and just appointment and meds and testing and arrrrgh. I don't think our DH's really get what we have to go thru. I mean, yes they do the SA. And I do appreciate it... lol... it's just they have that and then what? Meanwhile we are getting prodded and inspected and then HORMONE meds!! lol.... just my thought process.... 

Yes, today is tortuous. I am OBVIOUSLY at my wits end. lol.


----------



## karena547

Oh yes - I have to agree with you Jazzy!! My DH is wonderful but there are moments where I am like...do you realize I had to go to 4 monitoring appts...an hour each way away, while working? And the 4 meds I was on, not fun...oh and when they couldn't find my cervix and my doc thought they couldn't do the IUI and tortured me, really really not fun...and what did you do...you gave a sample lol 

I actually think that my friend that I told this about is worse, she is all let's do something this weekend with the kids and I am like, do you not realize, I don't feel good, don't really want to be around kids (and hers do not behave that well...with my moodiness lately it is not a good combo) oh and I haven't got an 8 hour night sleep in a month, try 4 hours!! I can't stand when other ppl are all, ohhh I only got 6 hours of sleep, I am exhausted...really? Try 4 hours every night for a month bc of hot flashes right lol 

I swear, the progesterone is the worst with my moodiness, I am a complete b**** on it and don't have a filter lol ugh!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Thanks Jazzy!!! OMG I am so excited for you!! I agree with Karena, waiting for that phone call will be worse than the 2ww!!! FX for you!!! I want to see a BFP from you!!! :) Will this be your first?

Thank you!!! yes.. horrible wait!! lol. It is my 1st IUI. I actually got a BFP a couple of years ago that ended early in M/C.


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> Oh yes - I have to agree with you Jazzy!! My DH is wonderful but there are moments where I am like...do you realize I had to go to 4 monitoring appts...an hour each way away, while working? And the 4 meds I was on, not fun...oh and when they couldn't find my cervix and my doc thought they couldn't do the IUI and tortured me, really really not fun...and what did you do...you gave a sample lol
> 
> I actually think that my friend that I told this about is worse, she is all let's do something this weekend with the kids and I am like, do you not realize, I don't feel good, don't really want to be around kids (and hers do not behave that well...with my moodiness lately it is not a good combo) oh and I haven't got an 8 hour night sleep in a month, try 4 hours!! I can't stand when other ppl are all, ohhh I only got 6 hours of sleep, I am exhausted...really? Try 4 hours every night for a month bc of hot flashes right lol
> 
> I swear, the progesterone is the worst with my moodiness, I am a complete b**** on it and don't have a filter lol ugh!

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are SOOOOO in that same darn boat together!!! HILARIOUS :grr: This is the little guy inside me.. bring it!!! lol


----------



## karena547

Okay Jazzy...before I was patiently waiting, now I am impatiently waiting, I can't imagine how it feels to be you today!!!! Uhg, I wish they would hurry up and call already! Lol


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> Okay Jazzy...before I was patiently waiting, now I am impatiently waiting, I can't imagine how it feels to be you today!!!! Uhg, I wish they would hurry up and call already! Lol

Girl, i am going batshiit crazy right now. lol. They said that Friday is the lab's freakin' busiest day. So I will hear between 3-6 today. It's noon here... that is literally between 3 and 6 HOURS!!!!! I am going to lose it!!!!


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> Okay Jazzy...before I was patiently waiting, now I am impatiently waiting, I can't imagine how it feels to be you today!!!! Uhg, I wish they would hurry up and call already! Lol
> 
> Girl, i am going batshiit crazy right now. lol. They said that Friday is the lab's freakin' busiest day. So I will hear between 3-6 today. It's noon here... that is literally between 3 and 6 HOURS!!!!! I am going to lose it!!!!Click to expand...

AHHHHH! That is too long!!!! Seriously, I don't know how you aren't POAS...I would have too!!! It would be killing me LOL


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ahhh Jazzy I have never been so anxious in my life lol!!! Are you pacific time? I am Eastern time so I was just curious when to check back on the site!!!! FX for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

lol.... it is killing me!!!! Work is not distracting me whatsoever either. Now I am obsessed with googling HCG levels. lmao. I am in AZ so we are mountain time. It is 1:46pm for me now. I have 1hr and 14min before it is the soonest I can find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> lol.... it is killing me!!!! Work is not distracting me whatsoever either. Now I am obsessed with googling HCG levels. lmao. I am in AZ so we are mountain time. It is 1:46pm for me now. I have 1hr and 14min before it is the soonest I can find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

Work is never a distraction...and it is usually the slow days that you want to be busy bc you are waiting to hear news, right!? lol

Check out this site https://www.betabase.info/


----------



## JazzyFresh

:bfn:

:sad2: I am soooo devastated. I really thought I was pregnant. Freakin' hormones I guess? Well, I stop with the progesterone and my period should come in a couple days. F/U appointment for next round on Tuesday. I hope I am emotionally ready by then.


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> :bfn:
> 
> :sad2: I am soooo devastated. I really thought I was pregnant. Freakin' hormones I guess? Well, I stop with the progesterone and my period should come in a couple days. F/U appointment for next round on Tuesday. I hope I am emotionally ready by then.

O.M.G. I am soo, sooo, soooooo sorry!!! :cry: I can't imagine how devastated you must feel. If you need to vent at all we are here for you. I think you deserve a nice BIG glass of :wine: tonight, maybe 2 or 3 glasses. I will be thinking of you :hugs::hug:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Thank you, Karena. I think I will be indulging this evening. I just need to get a good cry in and process this. Had my hopes up way high. DH wants to fix me and have me hopeful right away for next month. I'm like wait... slow down.. let me feel this disappointment first and then be ready at that juncture. 

I am sending you and Amcolecchi lots of baby dust. One of you girls had better be a BFP darn it!!! lol. HUGS!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Heu Jazzy hunny I'm so so sorry!!! We are here for you and I definitely think you should take this time too emotionally let everything out and then get better by next wee!! Definitely take some time to cry, drink some wine we're all here for you!!!


----------



## karena547

Just checking in on you jazzy, thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi - how are you feeling, any better? How long do you need to take the meds for? This 2ww is seriously dragging!! 7 dpIUI and cramping has finally stopped, still peeing quite a bit lol and having some moodiness, mostly with my friends but that could be bc they don't understand what we are going through. Sooo I am not super hopeful but we will see! Hope you are feeling better!! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey Karena! I am actually feeling a lot better thank you!!! hahaha I don't you hate it when people don't understand we have to go through? The only thing is I had are my nipples are a little sore and peeing all the time too lol I can't wait to be able to test!! I got my FX for us!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies!! How are you feeling? I am 100% better now, thank you!! Are any of you ladies getting crampy? I am getting some dull cramps so I am hoping this is not AF coming around the corner! Still trying to stay positive though!! Any BFP's yet?!!?


----------



## karena547

I am glad you are feeling better!!!!

Dull cramps might mean implantation!!!:happydance: I had a sharp pain on my right side yesterday for like 10 seconds and then it went away...but I feel like with the meds I am taking everything is always working on overtime down there lol so who knows! 

I am still hungry all the time, still peeing all the time lol and this morning I woke up to a lovely break-out which is the first time since this cycle started (other than the ovulation chin pimples lol) moodiness comes and goes. Overall, I just feel normal more than anything...so we will see!

I think I am going to take my first test on Friday!

Jazzy, hope you are doing okay, I think your follow up appt is tomorrow, we are thinking of you and are here for you. Let us know how the appt goes and what your protocol is for the next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-ahh I hope you are right!! :) Oh yes, that sharp pain could of meant implantation too!!!! FX for you!!!!! I know, I hate stupid meds, they trick our brain!!!

Last cycle-which was natural, no meds or IUI, my boobs were sore since ovulation to my period. So I feel better my boobs aren't sore hahaha!!!

I am very emotional, I cried the other day from a tv show...and I am not a crier! When I told my DH he was like, what? You cried? OMG you have to be prego! Hahaha....still way too early but we shall see..

Ahhh I am so excited for you to test Friday..I only have 2 tests left so I am too afraid to do them early!!!

Jazzy-yes we are here for you, I hope you had a great weekend, to go out and have some fun!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I am hoping to join you in the 2ww soon, I know you are going to be almost 2 weeks ahead of me. Ultrasound today to see if I am ready for the trigger shot. Praying you all get you BFP.

Jazzy~ I am sorry about you BFN! It will happen soon I promise.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi ladies .... THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT. I know that this is simply a forum and we all are technically strangers... but honestly, the support and understanding I receive from you all is SOOOOO appreciated. It's truly a sisterhood!!

Well, I am doing MUCH better emotionally. Had one hell of a weekend. Cried, got drunk, cried, and just really moody. But I think I got it all out of my system and I am ready for this new cycle. The AF is out of control heavy but taking meds and loving my heating pad. lol. Next consult is tomorrow and I am ready for it. New plan of attack or same method... who knows! We shall see 

I am hoping and praying one of you gets a BFP... all the symptoms sound great. I believe in hope and encouragement... HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karena547

Jazzy...I think it is amazing how even though yes, we are technically strangers, I feel sooo much closer to you girls than anyone else (besides my DH of course) when we talk about these things...it is like an instant connection because only women in our situation can understand what we are going through and that gives us an instant bond!! We truly support each other and encourage BFPs :) even if we are unfortunate and get a BFN :( 

I am so glad to hear you are emotionally doing better! The weekend plan sounds exactly like what I will go through if I get a BFN...I think it is a necessary step in moving forward. I actually heard that us girls that take progesterone suppositories end up getting really bad AFs because the progesterone is building up our uterus lining more than usual, so when it sheds, it has to shed more, giving us more cramping and a heavier AF....so yep, not only when we get a BFN we have to deal with that, but even worse AFs:devil: doesn't seem fair!

But I am sooo looking forward to supporting you through your next IUI! I can't wait to hear about your protocol/plan going forward!! I swear, most people that go to my fertility place got BFPs on their second IUI, I dunno if it just seems that way, or if the docs have a better idea of how our bodies respond to meds so they can change things/or keep things the same and know what to expect for a better cycle...OR if the second cycle is just better bc our bodies aren't shocked with meds! lol So keep your head up - sometimes second time is a charm, and I think it will be for you!!! :hugs:

Keep us updated on the plan!!! :hug:


----------



## karena547

Pnutsprincess - hoping that you get the green light to Trigger!!! Keep us updated :dust:

Amcolecchi- lol well, being emotional could def be a good thing!!! And they say that if things are different from one cycle to another, that is what to look for and that is a good sign, so it sounds like things are looking very positive for you! KMFX!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Just got back from my meeting with the doctor. Looked at all of what we learned from this last cycle. She told me that I have a low ovarian reserve for my age and that the eggs are also at a low maturation rate. Then, we have my DH who had a low sperm count & low morphology this last IUI cycle. She wants him to do the SA this week and said that his levels can very much vary month to month. 

So... she upped my Clomid dosage to 100mg and now added follistim injectibles. She wants to go at it aggressively and is recommending doing this for this and the next cycle. After that, she really doesn't want us to waste our time, emotions, money and energy on further IUI cycles. IVF is like 10-15k though. I am praying to God that one of these 2 cycles work.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, I heard men's sperm can change from month to month! I think that is good news they are upping it, it just could be the key to getting a BFP!!! The injectables, is this something you can do at home?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Yes, I heard men's sperm can change from month to month! I think that is good news they are upping it, it just could be the key to getting a BFP!!! The injectables, is this something you can do at home?

Crazy that it happens like that huh! Yes, it is good news. Might be dealing with side effects, but at the same time, I am happy that she is going about it aggressively. She straight up said, she is aiming for one, but be prepared for 2 just in case. Yes, the injectibles I can do at home. It is like a pen trigger shot. Seems pretty easy. It's in the DH's hands! lol. Start Clomid again tonight and the injectibles starting tomorrow and 3 times (once every other day.)


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Just got back from my meeting with the doctor. Looked at all of what we learned from this last cycle. She told me that I have a low ovarian reserve for my age and that the eggs are also at a low maturation rate. Then, we have my DH who had a low sperm count & low morphology this last IUI cycle. She wants him to do the SA this week and said that his levels can very much vary month to month.
> 
> So... she upped my Clomid dosage to 100mg and now added follistim injectibles. She wants to go at it aggressively and is recommending doing this for this and the next cycle. After that, she really doesn't want us to waste our time, emotions, money and energy on further IUI cycles. IVF is like 10-15k though. I am praying to God that one of these 2 cycles work.

Well, it's not getting any easier is it? :hugs: I am REALLY glad though that they are thoroughly looking at your situation and doing what they can to give you the best possible chance! I have a few friends at my fertility clinic that are or have been on those injections and they have had really good outcomes...to the point that I am like, why don't they just put everyone on that stuff! lol I am also glad they are having you go through 2 more IUIs instead of rushing you off to IVF bc with that kind of protocol you have a great chance for success!! My clinic told me only to go through 3 IUIs too and then they would send me onto IVF, so I am praying for us all to get our BFPs through IUI!!! 

How are you holding up otherwise, I know when we receive new info that we weren't ready for it can be tough and like everything is against us...but we are in good hand :flower:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Honestly it was hard to hear... my DH gently reminded me that we can't lose hope and to have faith. I burst into tears later in the parking lot. I just felt like my bubble was burst. I am okay now. It's just a truly emotional journey. I know that one day I will hold a beautiful baby in my arms though. Without hope.... shoot, you might as well give up right? 

Well, I think the S/E of these drugs are going to be like woah... lol. My DH is already planning a lot of house projects to keep him busy aka out of my warpath. lol. I am printing out a local yoga schedule and I am cleaning my new big tub tonight in preparation of nightly relaxing baths. lol. 

Where are you girls in your TWW?!? Sorry... been so selfishly preoccupied. Give me news darn it!!!! lol


----------



## Amelia8083

JazzyFresh said:


> Okay, I THINK I got it now. So with 2-3 I could get a big fat ZERO or 6 babies? lmfao........... oh boy!!! hahahaha. I would love to just have one healthy baby but 2... mmm... that would be hard but I would still welcome.
> 
> Exciting mail delivery for you!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am getting IUI because 1) my cervix is extremely small and 2) if that weren't enough it is high AND tilted so the doc thinks unless these are mighty might spermies AND I am standing on my head (haha), then there will be like no luck with them succeeding.

Sorry to just jump in here but I am going to do iui next month so came across this thread and then I saw what you wrote. My cervix is also very tilted, it actually leans towards my back and I always thought that would make it hard for the swimmers to get there. When I lay down to bd I worry that the way is completely blocked because of it and dh has poor morph to top it off. My dr. told me it was normal and shouldn't affect anything but I know it is. Just good to hear that someone's Dr. acknowleged that it could make things difficult.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi Amelia  Happy to have you join us!

My RE told me straight up that my tilted cervix can make it almost impossible for his little guys. It was an easy decision for us to go straight to IUI rather than attempt the natural way. I would rather up the odds immediately. I mean, we were trying to conceive on our own for over a year. I am very excited for you. :hugs: So, here is to BFP for us in March!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy, you are not selfish at all!! This is a VERY EMOTIONAL journey, and when it finally happens it will be all worth it! So stay positive, do yoga and take relaxing baths!! Do whatever you can to not stress!! When you do get that BFP, which I know you will one day, you will be more excited than the other girls who don't take long to conceive!


----------



## Sunflower5678

Jazzy-I am glad you are feeling better!:hugs:

Karena and Amcolechhi-fx for you guys this week! Tww sucks!:thumbup:

Amelia-welcome!:flower:

My doc always has a hard time with my cervix. She says it "likes to hide". Today, I had my 3rd iui and she said my cervix was completely closed. She needed to dilate it to insert the catheter! Oucheeess!!! So, now I start the 2ww! :coffee:


----------



## Sunflower5678

Pnutsprincess-how did you appt go? Fx for u!


----------



## HotMom1day

I've been reading your post through out the time you've posted. I finally had the time to create an account and I'm glad I did . I want to wish you girls the best of luck. I have my fingers crossed. U guys give me hope. Have my second RE appointment. Looking forward to my first IUI. Wondering what's the best meds to take for PCOS & IUIs. I guess I'll find out tomorrow 

Keep us posted on your news ladies


----------



## JazzyFresh

HotMom1day said:


> I've been reading your post through out the time you've posted. I finally had the time to create an account and I'm glad I did . I want to wish you girls the best of luck. I have my fingers crossed. U guys give me hope. Have my second RE appointment. Looking forward to my first IUI. Wondering what's the best meds to take for PCOS & IUIs. I guess I'll find out tomorrow
> 
> Keep us posted on your news ladies

Welcome, Hot Mom1Day... cute name! lol. I don't have PCOS but I have sucky egg producing apparently... lol.. so similar. They started me just on 50mg Clomid with a trigger shot before the IUI. Now... I am starting this 2nd cycle with 100mg Clomid and 75mg Follistim injections. I think the Clomid is to stimulate the actual ovulation and the Follistim is to stimulate the maturity of eggs. Good luck at your consult tomorrow!! Don't leave that office without making sure you understand everything... I think we all are guilty of that and then want to bang our heads against the darn wall after! lol.


----------



## karena547

Welcome Amelia8083!!! I have a titled cervix too, they actually had a hard time getting to it when I had my IUI...so how I would ever expect those little guys to get up there is beyond me! lol But IUI is def the way to go - keep us updated!

Jazzy- Shame on you for saying you have been selfish! We are here for you anytime, we are all in this together!! AFM - no symptoms at all...other than the usual peeing a lot, and hungry and now my skin is breaking out, and I can imagine this is all the lovely progesterone kicking my butt! lol Last night I had nasty heartburn and felt so bloated that I only slept 4 hours...but no sore boobs or anything like that so I am not feeling very hopeful! I will take my first test on Friday, followed by Saturday and Sunday lol and then I will confirm either way with my beta on Monday. FX!

Sunflower5678- Welcome to the 2ww!! It really does stink doesn't it lol Keep us updated on any symptoms you have...are you taking progesterone? FX for a BFP for you!! 

HotMom1day- I am borderline PCOS and they put me on clomid, then menopur, followed by HCG trigger and now progesterone...my signature spells it out in more detail. But I think it is different for everyone depending on what your actual hormone levels are and how your follicles grown and such. For example, I had like 13 follicles on one side and 15 on the other and they didn't want them to grow all at once bc they would have had to cancel my cycle so they put me on a slow protocol that grew a few eggs w/clomid and then put me on menopur that took only the 1 or 2 eggs that were most mature already and let them slowly mature more to give them a good quality. Let us know what you learn tomorrow!


----------



## usamom

Hi ladies. I've been stalking your thread for a while now. I'm 11dpiui and going a tad bit crazy. Have so many pregnancy symptoms- but know that they are from all the extra progesterone and the hcg booster shot. I can't test until next week!! Fingers crossed that my AF stays away. 

:dust: for all of you!!


----------



## Amelia8083

usamom, did they automatically put you on the progesterone or did you need it for a specific reason? I haven't talked to my dr. yet so I don't have all of the specifics. I just know that I will be doing clomid and trigger again and then iui. I just keep seeing that a lot of people are taking the progesterone after iui. :flower:


----------



## Amelia8083

Amelia8083 said:


> usamom, did they automatically put you on the progesterone or did you need it for a specific reason? I haven't talked to my dr. yet so I don't have all of the specifics. I just know that I will be doing clomid and trigger again and then iui. I just keep seeing that a lot of people are taking the progesterone after iui. :flower:


Nevermind, I'm sorry. I just peeked at your journal, I hope this is the one for you :dust:


----------



## JazzyFresh

I really need to stop pouring over google... I am once again TOTALLY over-analyzing something once again... this time my medication. I mean, I ovulated and had 1 at 15mm and 1 at 19mm... why would I need MORE clomid and add in injections? How many eggs should I have at an IUI? I thought it was 2?


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> I really need to stop pouring over google... I am once again TOTALLY over-analyzing something once again... this time my medication. I mean, I ovulated and had 1 at 15mm and 1 at 19mm... why would I need MORE clomid and add in injections? How many eggs should I have at an IUI? I thought it was 2?

LOL I do that literally, every day!! It's always something right! I know depending on age, that sometimes they will let you have 3-4 mature eggs for IUI, so maybe they are letting you have more to see if it will work for you? Also, I know that sometimes they put us on 1 med to grow follicles/eggs and 1 med to help with quality bc quality is really the most important thing, so I am wondering if that is why you are on both the meds now w/increase in clomid?


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> I really need to stop pouring over google... I am once again TOTALLY over-analyzing something once again... this time my medication. I mean, I ovulated and had 1 at 15mm and 1 at 19mm... why would I need MORE clomid and add in injections? How many eggs should I have at an IUI? I thought it was 2?
> 
> LOL I do that literally, every day!! It's always something right! I know depending on age, that sometimes they will let you have 3-4 mature eggs for IUI, so maybe they are letting you have more to see if it will work for you? Also, I know that sometimes they put us on 1 med to grow follicles/eggs and 1 med to help with quality bc quality is really the most important thing, so I am wondering if that is why you are on both the meds now w/increase in clomid?Click to expand...

Laughing..... awwww. :hugs:!!! I adore you, girlie. Feels so good to not feel like I am a lunatic. lol. You made excellent points. Thank you. Well, don't look a gift horse in the mouth right. Just take my meds like a good little girl and let's see what happens in a week on that little U/S monitor! lol.


----------



## usamom

JazzyFresh said:


> I really need to stop pouring over google... I am once again TOTALLY over-analyzing something once again... this time my medication. I mean, I ovulated and had 1 at 15mm and 1 at 19mm... why would I need MORE clomid and add in injections? How many eggs should I have at an IUI? I thought it was 2?

My last cycle I asked the nurse "why" they were doing something on a particular day, etc. she was very sweet and she told me "we are in the business to get you pregnant and this is what we think will make that happen".. It made sense...


----------



## usamom

Amelia8083 said:


> Amelia8083 said:
> 
> 
> usamom, did they automatically put you on the progesterone or did you need it for a specific reason? I haven't talked to my dr. yet so I don't have all of the specifics. I just know that I will be doing clomid and trigger again and then iui. I just keep seeing that a lot of people are taking the progesterone after iui. :flower:
> 
> 
> Nevermind, I'm sorry. I just peeked at your journal, I hope this is the one for you :dust:Click to expand...

I did do progesterone one cycle. My RE this time did a booster HCG which he said would cause me to produce more projesterone myself... But I've also had four cycles where they did neither- so I think all of us are so different! Wonder what works?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-How are you!? Have you tested yet?!?! Tomorrow will be 10 days for us!!! I am trying to hold off till Sunday BUT IT IS HARD!!!! I am worried because I don't seem to be having a lot of symptoms. BUT last month my boobs were sore from ovulation till I started so I am hoping not having symptoms is a sign!! lol


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amelia8083 said:


> usamom, did they automatically put you on the progesterone or did you need it for a specific reason? I haven't talked to my dr. yet so I don't have all of the specifics. I just know that I will be doing clomid and trigger again and then iui. I just keep seeing that a lot of people are taking the progesterone after iui. :flower:

The nurse at my RE said that they put EVERYONE on progesterone supplements if they are doing IUI's.


----------



## JazzyFresh

usamom said:


> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> I really need to stop pouring over google... I am once again TOTALLY over-analyzing something once again... this time my medication. I mean, I ovulated and had 1 at 15mm and 1 at 19mm... why would I need MORE clomid and add in injections? How many eggs should I have at an IUI? I thought it was 2?
> 
> My last cycle I asked the nurse "why" they were doing something on a particular day, etc. she was very sweet and she told me "we are in the business to get you pregnant and this is what we think will make that happen".. It made sense...Click to expand...

Awwwwww :flower: LOVE it!!!


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh - that's what they told me too, they put everyone on the progesterone for IUI's bc it can help with implantation and all that, so why not!

Amcolecchi- I am with you, I don't really have any symptoms either! But "they" say that you should look for symptoms that vary from cycle to cycle so that fact that you don't have sore boobs is very good!

AFM - Like I said, no symptoms, I feel like I am out this month, just not feeling like I am going to get a BFP at all. Today is 10DPO for me, and I feel like I should at least have some kind of symptom! Even w/the progesterone I don't have sore boobs lol Last night I had some AF like cramps...I know the :witch: won't show up until I stop the progesterone so it's kind of like tricking my body which I don't like...bc it gives false hope! My first test is Friday morning and I am getting more and more nervous to do it bc I don't want to see a :bfn: !!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
First ultrasound went great. I had 2 eggs one on each side. They both measured 15mm. I am going back in today to see if they have reached 20mm yet. I am super excited. The ultrasound tech told me probably friday or saturday we will do IUI!!! So It is still considered February IUI because it is my February cycle:) Praying some of us out of this group gets a BFP.


----------



## Amelia8083

For those of you who have had an hsg, mine was incredibly painful and I'm just wondering if iui hurts as bad as the hsg? I know some women have no pain with and hsg but I did. So I'm a little worried about the iui. :blush:


----------



## usamom

Amelia- I had an HSG and it was extremely painful. The IUIs are less uncomfortable than a PAP. No worries!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amelia8083 said:


> For those of you who have had an hsg, mine was incredibly painful and I'm just wondering if iui hurts as bad as the hsg? I know some women have no pain with and hsg but I did. So I'm a little worried about the iui. :blush:

I think you will be fine hun. I had 2 HSG, I will admit the one I had to get doen the first time was painful, I feel the tech was rough and it took her 10 minutes to get the cather in. I also bled a bit and was cramped for 2 days.

My second HSG my fertility specialist did and it took less than 5 minutes. He was amazed because he only had to use 3cc and my tubes weren't blocked and he didn't get to take a picture of the dye going through because it went through so quick. He told me I was awesome and his twenty something years of doing this fertility stuff he has never had anyone have an HSG that quick. I had no cramping. He also told me one woman had to have 21cc before it went through her tubes. 

I haven't had IUI, but I think the pain depends on the person who is doign the procedure. If it hurt maybe you can let them know you are sensative and they can ease up.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pnutsprincess ~ That is wonderful news! I am sure they will grow 2-4cm by Friday too! TWINNIES!!! lol. 

Amelia8083 ~ My HSG was NOT a pleasant experience. This was also with Valium to relax me & the muscles, and 2 local pain shots. It was still a lot of uncomfortableness and BAD cramping. The nurse was holding my hand and I was tearing up. 

Now... my IUI.. that was a breeze! 3 minutes TOPS. And I was like ummm you are done???? 

I was told that the HSG was an issue due to having to dilate me since my cervix was so tight. Also, she said that the dye can be very uncomfortable for some people.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I had my u/s and one foli is 19mm and the other is 16mm. They are doing another u/s tomorrow and going to give me the trigger shot. I do IUI friday morning. I don't know why the one has only went up 1mm but the other is very mature. Ill take it!


----------



## Amelia8083

JazzyFresh said:


> Amelia8083 said:
> 
> 
> usamom, did they automatically put you on the progesterone or did you need it for a specific reason? I haven't talked to my dr. yet so I don't have all of the specifics. I just know that I will be doing clomid and trigger again and then iui. I just keep seeing that a lot of people are taking the progesterone after iui. :flower:
> 
> The nurse at my RE said that they put EVERYONE on progesterone supplements if they are doing IUI's.Click to expand...

I am going to ask my RE if I see him on monday.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-Did you test today or are you testing tomorrow? I have not tested yet. I am so scared to see the BFN! I have dull cramps today so I am hoping these aren't AF warnings!!!! FX for you and all you other ladies!!!!


----------



## karena547

I haven't tested yet, but I am testing tomorrow!!! I too am scared to see a BFN! I have been having some AF-like cramps and I know my nurse told me I can expect them with progesterone, but I still just feel like the :witch: is coming! :(

Last night my boobs started hurting on the side just like they usually do before AF and this morning I woke up and my skin is soooo bad, huge break-out, sooo I am not feeling good about testing at all. At least it will be the weekend and I can have lots and lots of :wine: if it is a negative! I really think the only thing keeping AF away is the progesterone bc I usually gave a short luteal phase and start spotting at 9/10 dpo and yesterday was 10dpo....soooo we shall see! 

:dust: to everyone in the 2ww!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena- I have a huge breakout too!!! My boobs don't hurt but I definitely have more dull cramps today and they are lasting longer!! :( So I am hoping I am not out either!! If so, I am joining you on drinking haha..I told my hubby I will be getting drunk, cry, eat a lot of bad food..then move on hahaha!!! BUT FX for you!!!!


----------



## karena547

Hopefully your cramps are just your uterus getting used to that little bean sticking!! :)

Jazzy-Did you start your injections yet?? I am not sure where you are doing them, I had to do mine in my belly and they gave me bruises lol I was like that is REAL attractive! haha Don't you feel like the first weeks while we are on meds and getting u/s and b/w check-ups go by much quicker than the last 2 weeks of the 2ww! 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> Hopefully your cramps are just your uterus getting used to that little bean sticking!! :)
> 
> Jazzy-Did you start your injections yet?? I am not sure where you are doing them, I had to do mine in my belly and they gave me bruises lol I was like that is REAL attractive! haha Don't you feel like the first weeks while we are on meds and getting u/s and b/w check-ups go by much quicker than the last 2 weeks of the 2ww!
> 
> How is everyone else doing??

Hi girls... omg.... I am hoping and praying that you get BFP's!! YOU FIND OUT SOON!!!!!!! Woo hoo!

Yes, i started my injections last night. Real easy. Pinched my belly fat and poke! Just like the trigger but out of a pen lookie like thingy. lol. Yeah, last week and this week is FLYING by! This round is easier so far. I started brisk walking with my little dog. It is helping with the stress levels and hopefully any possible weight gain. It is amazing... I freaked out because I didn't fit into these new undies I bought... sexy! lol.. but thankfully right after my period all that bloating was gone. Whew. I was CONVINCED I gained like 10lbs no joke! lmao.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayy I am glad this cycle is better for you!!! Yes, I have a little dog too and I try to walk him everyday. I agree it helps with the stress. I also bought workout dvd's to do while pregnant. I figured I might as well start now so if I am, I can continue them!! But I am always afraid of the gaining weight! Because we are stressed, tired, anxious and can't work out as much, you know?! I have a way better feeling for you this cycle!!!!



JazzyFresh said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully your cramps are just your uterus getting used to that little bean sticking!! :)
> 
> Jazzy-Did you start your injections yet?? I am not sure where you are doing them, I had to do mine in my belly and they gave me bruises lol I was like that is REAL attractive! haha Don't you feel like the first weeks while we are on meds and getting u/s and b/w check-ups go by much quicker than the last 2 weeks of the 2ww!
> 
> How is everyone else doing??
> 
> Hi girls... omg.... I am hoping and praying that you get BFP's!! YOU FIND OUT SOON!!!!!!! Woo hoo!
> 
> Yes, i started my injections last night. Real easy. Pinched my belly fat and poke! Just like the trigger but out of a pen lookie like thingy. lol. Yeah, last week and this week is FLYING by! This round is easier so far. I started brisk walking with my little dog. It is helping with the stress levels and hopefully any possible weight gain. It is amazing... I freaked out because I didn't fit into these new undies I bought... sexy! lol.. but thankfully right after my period all that bloating was gone. Whew. I was CONVINCED I gained like 10lbs no joke! lmao.Click to expand...


----------



## karena547

OMG Jazzy...I seriously hope that I am like you and am just bloated bc my attire lately has been yoga pants and sweatshirts, I really think I did gain 10lbs! I am glad your injections are going well!!

Amcolecchi, what workout dvds did you get, I am def interested!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-I got this one https://www.amazon.com/What-Expect-...2069864&sr=8-9&keywords=pregnancy+workout+dvd from amazon and I love it! they are like 10 min each and you can combine a couple or just do that!! And cheap!


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Karena-I got this one https://www.amazon.com/What-Expect-...2069864&sr=8-9&keywords=pregnancy+workout+dvd from amazon and I love it! they are like 10 min each and you can combine a couple or just do that!! And cheap!

Awesome!! Thanks...I am so buying this!!! :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayy!!! Now we just need to be prego the same time so we can talk about both hahaha!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Yayy I am glad this cycle is better for you!!! Yes, I have a little dog too and I try to walk him everyday. I agree it helps with the stress. I also bought workout dvd's to do while pregnant. I figured I might as well start now so if I am, I can continue them!! But I am always afraid of the gaining weight! Because we are stressed, tired, anxious and can't work out as much, you know?! I have a way better feeling for you this cycle!!!!
> 
> Amcolecchi ~
> Awww... what kind of doggy do you have? Mine is a chi mix.. we think maybe jack or beagle mix. 9lbs of lovies every day! lol. You know I actually did research and moderate exercise while TTC is beneficial for you to conceive! So anything low impact! Thank you so much... I think I just learned that I need to take care of myself better this cycle. I was way too focused and just stressed out.
> 
> Karena ~ I truly believe it is just the meds girlie. I had to squeeze into my business attire work pants... ummm... unbuttoned at my desk! lmao. Only 1 more day for you girlie!!!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-your puppy sounds cute!! I have a miniature Dachshund, so a wiener dog lol he is 12 pounds but so full of energy and so loving I love him! And it is nice to walk him everyday cause it does help with the whole stress and anxiety of trying to conceive! in the DVD I got 2 is really helpful :) yes that definitely take care of yourself first you'll need all the stress free and anxiety free to have a baby :) which I need rumor that myself lol


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Jazzy-your puppy sounds cute!! I have a miniature Dachshund, so a wiener dog lol he is 12 pounds but so full of energy and so loving I love him! And it is nice to walk him everyday cause it does help with the whole stress and anxiety of trying to conceive! in the DVD I got 2 is really helpful :) yes that definitely take care of yourself first you'll need all the stress free and anxiety free to have a baby :) which I need rumor that myself lol

She is a doll... and has me and DH wrapped around her paws! lol. Yours sounds cute too... I could see them playing :happydance:! Yes, all we can do to keep ourselves stress free and positive is KEY!!! On that note, if I get one more pimple on my face from this darn medicine I am going to punch someone!! lmao


----------



## Amcolecchi

Awww yes he loves to play!!!! And he loves girl dogs haha his girlfriend is a pitbull of my neighbors lol!!!

Hahahahaha I'm breaking out like crazy too!! It's driving me insane!!!!


----------



## karena547

Make that 3 of us that are breaking out like crazy...I seriously look like I am going through puberty again!! lol and no make up is covering it up like it needs to be!!


----------



## Amelia8083

Does anyone know if cm matters for iui. The clomid really dried me out (sorry tmi)and I'm afraid it is going to do it again. Do I need to worry about that with iui since it bypasses the cervix?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
I went in bright and early today to get another u/s and had the trigger shot. The one foli that went from 15mm to 16mm in 2 days, then very next day today it was at 18mm and my one that was 19mm yesterday is now 22.5, just under 23mm. Tomorrow my hubby and I go in at 9:30 for him to give a sample and then wait an hour for them to wash it and look at it and then I get my IUI done. They told me to have intercourse Saturday morning as well. Today marks 2 years of TTCing for us:)


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi & Karena ~ what was that medicated tinted pimple cream called? lol.... it is like embarrassing right now! 

Amelia ~ not for an IUI. If you were trying to conceive naturally it would definitely be an issue. Either way, there is this one lubricant called Pre Seed that you could always get even if it was for your pleasure. It is like the only one that doesn't have negative effects on trying to conceive. 

Pnutsprincess ~ EXCITING :happydance:


----------



## karena547

Amelia8083 said:


> Does anyone know if cm matters for iui. The clomid really dried me out (sorry tmi)and I'm afraid it is going to do it again. Do I need to worry about that with iui since it bypasses the cervix?

That is one good thing about IUI is that it doesn't matter what your CM is...because like you said, they bypass the cervix and insert it right into your uterus..so no worries...that is actually one of the s/e of clomid is drying us gals out! lol


----------



## karena547

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I went in bright and early today to get another u/s and had the trigger shot. The one foli that went from 15mm to 16mm in 2 days, then very next day today it was at 18mm and my one that was 19mm yesterday is now 22.5, just under 23mm. Tomorrow my hubby and I go in at 9:30 for him to give a sample and then wait an hour for them to wash it and look at it and then I get my IUI done. They told me to have intercourse Saturday morning as well. Today marks 2 years of TTCing for us:)

Yay!!! That is great, so excited for you! Keeping my FX'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## Amelia8083

oh good! I think that is one reason why this cycle failed. I usually have textbook ewcm but that clomid did a number on me. That makes me feel so much better about getting the iui. I am actually wishing for my period to start so we can start the iui process, praying for the first one to work. :happydance:
Get rid of all the bad swimmers and only use the good, sounds great to me!


----------



## karena547

:bfn: for me this morning...I know that it could still be too early (12dpo) but I am losing hope, ugh! :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww hunny don't worry, it could be still early for you!!! I know people who never get a BFP from a stick and have to get a blood test!! I still have my FX and praying for you!!!



karena547 said:


> :bfn: for me this morning...I know that it could still be too early (12dpo) but I am losing hope, ugh! :(


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> :bfn: for me this morning...I know that it could still be too early (12dpo) but I am losing hope, ugh! :(

It's still early... the nurse told me that my blood test at 13DPO was early for a home test and that I would probably get a negative and still could be pregnant. So.... have hope still :flower:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies, 11 DPO today. Still have no tested, waiting till Sunday...BUT I am getting more and more dull cramps, I think implantation is over, so I think AF Is coming! :(


----------



## karena547

Thanks Jazzy and Amcolecchi!! I'm trying to stay positive!! The internet is my worst enemy right now bc I am on fertility friend and of course I looked up charts for women who did IUI and were on progesterone to see what CD they tested positive on and the majority were on CD12 and CD13...so we will see!! Testing again tomorrow for sure and probably Sunday too!

Amcolecchi - AF cramps can also just be your uterus getting used to having that nugget attached to it! I am keeping my FX'd for us!! :dust:

Oh and I am totally using the almay clear complexion concealer it says "blemish heal technology"!! LMAO...it's working good though! 

Jazzy - still feeling pretty good other than hot flashes at night? (I hate those!)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena- I hope you are right!!! I still have my FX for you!! OMG my pimples are still awful!!! Like they are ridiculously red too!!! UGH Jazzy, yours still bad too?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies,
I thought I would check in before I take a nap. I have been so miserable because The trigger shot made me so uncomfortable all night I was having severe hot flashes and so emotional. I slept from 9pm to 12 am and was up on and off after that. IUI went great, They were able to put 25million in. We are waiting for me to ovulate, which they think it will be tonight. my biggest foli was 24.5. They let the hubby inject his sperm into me by pushing the plunger to the syringe. I think he felt good about doing that. There was mild cramping, but it was okay. They had me prop up for about 10 minutes and tomorrow morning hubby and I will BD. March 8th I have blood work to check my progesterone level and March 15th I have my blood work to find out if I get BFP or a BFN. 

Thank you for all the happy thoughts and being there for me ladies


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi & Karena ~

No improvement regarding my acne. It just sucks cuz I had it really bad in my teens and FINALLY got past it in my mid-20's. So unfair that I must deal with it again! Wahhhhh! lmao. I will try that face cream. I got very overwhelmed at Walmart in that section. I can't believe how many options there are! I finally bought my other stuff and was like ummm I will ask the girls. lol. Thanks, Karena! 

Karena ~

So, hot flashes, acne, being more tired than usual, and also the sensitivity is starting to kick in. My co-worker was on my last nerve during a meeting we had earlier. Like I wanted to kick her really hard. Ummm I normally adore this girl and don't harbor any bad feelings. I texted my DH and he was like easy killer!! lmao. 

Pnutsprincess ~

Yeah, that trigger shot is all pregnancy hormones... so I can see it having that effect on you. That sucks. At least you are through that phase. That is SO freaking COOL that your hubby was allowed to do that. Talk about a way to make him involved more in the process! I love it! From what I learned, don't freak out negative or positive about the progesterone. If your level is low, they will supplement it further. If it is high, well, wasn't a "tell tell" sign of me being PG and mine was at like 69.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> Amcolecchi & Karena ~
> 
> No improvement regarding my acne. It just sucks cuz I had it really bad in my teens and FINALLY got past it in my mid-20's. So unfair that I must deal with it again! Wahhhhh! lmao. I will try that face cream. I got very overwhelmed at Walmart in that section. I can't believe how many options there are! I finally bought my other stuff and was like ummm I will ask the girls. lol. Thanks, Karena!
> 
> Karena ~
> 
> So, hot flashes, acne, being more tired than usual, and also the sensitivity is starting to kick in. My co-worker was on my last nerve during a meeting we had earlier. Like I wanted to kick her really hard. Ummm I normally adore this girl and don't harbor any bad feelings. I texted my DH and he was like easy killer!! lmao.
> 
> Pnutsprincess ~
> 
> Yeah, that trigger shot is all pregnancy hormones... so I can see it having that effect on you. That sucks. At least you are through that phase. That is SO freaking COOL that your hubby was allowed to do that. Talk about a way to make him involved more in the process! I love it! From what I learned, don't freak out negative or positive about the progesterone. If your level is low, they will supplement it further. If it is high, well, wasn't a "tell tell" sign of me being PG and mine was at like 69.


I know it made me feel good that they involved him, because he is a big part in it. I am not taking any progesterone at this time, but I hope I have a high enough level. Do you know what the level has to be.


----------



## JazzyFresh

I know it made me feel good that they involved him, because he is a big part in it. I am not taking any progesterone at this time, but I hope I have a high enough level. Do you know what the level has to be.[/QUOTE]

I was told that my office gives the progesterone to everyone who gets an IUI as a low dosage supplement. I was also told that if my level was below 20, that I would get an increase in it. I have heard on this site that other doctors look for at least a 10 though.


----------



## karena547

Okay - it was a quiet weekend, let's get some updates going!

How's everyone feeling?

I went in this morning for my beta (an hour each way for a little blood test!) lol so waiting for the nurse to call me back and hoping for a miracle! 

:dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

karena547 said:


> Okay - it was a quiet weekend, let's get some updates going!
> 
> How's everyone feeling?
> 
> I went in this morning for my beta (an hour each way for a little blood test!) lol so waiting for the nurse to call me back and hoping for a miracle!
> 
> :dust:

I pray you get your BFP hun! Break this negative streak! I am still battling a cold.


----------



## karena547

Pnutsprincess said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> Okay - it was a quiet weekend, let's get some updates going!
> 
> How's everyone feeling?
> 
> I went in this morning for my beta (an hour each way for a little blood test!) lol so waiting for the nurse to call me back and hoping for a miracle!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I pray you get your BFP hun! Break this negative streak! I am still battling a cold.Click to expand...

Oh no :( Hope you feel better soon, rest up as much as you can!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-hope you feel better! Karena-when do you get your results?


----------



## karena547

The nurse usually calls between 1 and 2:30ish...sooo hopefully I won't have to wait longer than that!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ahhhh excited for you!!!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## karena547

It is official :bfn: for me, onto round 2 of IUI.
devastated :cry:


----------



## Amcolecchi

I'm so sorry Karena!!! Definitely take today to rest and drink lots of :wine:!!!! Then this week you can start clomid and the others and get ready and excited for round two!


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> I'm so sorry Karena!!! Definitely take today to rest and drink lots of :wine:!!!! Then this week you can start clomid and the others and get ready and excited for round two!

Yes, I'll be having a few BIG glasses of wine tonight. I was hoping not to have to tell my nurse but the clomid gave me a rapid heartbeat from time to time, soooo I just let her know and they might change my protocol, she'll let me know probably tomorrow. I'm still hoping for you to get a BFP, one of us needs it!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, wine, beer, shots! lol Take them all! Yes I heard fermara is something women can take too!! Thank you, I am hoping for a bfp too because I can't get another IUI this month due to being out of town for work and money! :(


----------



## Amelia8083

So my RE decided not to put me on progesterone after iui. I was kind of hoping he would but he said that I don't seem to show any issues with my progesterone so he didn't see a reason to start it. Have any of you ladies NOT been put on progesterone after iui?


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi - are you testing today?????? :test::test::test::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Jazzy - where are you, we miss you!!! :winkwink:

Pnutsprincess- how are you feeling?

Amelia8083 - I have seen plenty of women on the boards that don't use the progesterone after...I think if your levels are fine than you don't really need it, and it creates a big mess, so you are lucky if you dont' need it!! My luteal phase was only 9-10 days and you need more than that for implantation and all so that is why I am on it, but I think my clinic puts most ppl on it just so to make everyone happy...even if they don't really need it! :)

AFM - :witch: showed this morning!! Up all night with horrible cramps so I knew she was coming, but I am glad bc now I can schedule day 3 testing and move onto the next cycle! wooohooo!! Now if I could only get some :sleep:


----------



## Amcolecchi

The witch showed up today!!!! :( And I can't do an IUI this month due to cost and I am going out of town!! :( But I wish you ladies all the best of luck!!! I will be doing an IUI in april but I am going to follow you ladies!!!


----------



## Dauphin1760

Hi Amelia8083, 

I wasn't put on any progesterone after my IUI either. I even asked my RE if I should take it and he say no reason being i had enough other smaller follicals that would produce progesterone. Does this sound correct to anyone or has anyone else been told that by their RE??


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> The witch showed up today!!!! :( And I can't do an IUI this month due to cost and I am going out of town!! :( But I wish you ladies all the best of luck!!! I will be doing an IUI in april but I am going to follow you ladies!!!

Oh noooo, I'm sooo sorry!!! Maybe you will get your BFP on your off month, I have def heard of that happening...so keep your hopes up and keep us updated! And please keep us company on this board, we will miss you if you don't! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-Yes, I will miss you ladies too!! I think of you guys as my friends!!! I am scared if we do get a bfp this month naturally trying I will miscarry it because it could be a bad sperm from my hubby, but I am trying not to think like that!!! Do you have your next IUI scheduled?!


----------



## Amelia8083

Dauphin1760 said:


> Hi Amelia8083,
> 
> I wasn't put on any progesterone after my IUI either. I even asked my RE if I should take it and he say no reason being i had enough other smaller follicals that would produce progesterone. Does this sound correct to anyone or has anyone else been told that by their RE??

I did read that somewhere.... About having more follicles, that they each produce more progesterone. I just can't remember where I read it.


----------



## Dauphin1760

Thanks Amelia8083! Fingers crossed!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi ladies!! I'm alive.... Sorry for being MIA. Got alot going on with my papa in ICU. But.....on the TTC note, on my Monday U/S I had 4 follies from 9-14mm. They have me returning tmrw to see how they have progressed. Exciting!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

JazzyFresh said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm alive.... Sorry for being MIA. Got alot going on with my papa in ICU. But.....on the TTC note, on my Monday U/S I had 4 follies from 9-14mm. They have me returning tmrw to see how they have progressed. Exciting!!!!

So IUI may be getting done real soon! Who knows you might be starting your 2ww next week sometime.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

karena547 said:


> Amcolecchi - are you testing today?????? :test::test::test::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Jazzy - where are you, we miss you!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Pnutsprincess- how are you feeling?
> 
> Amelia8083 - I have seen plenty of women on the boards that don't use the progesterone after...I think if your levels are fine than you don't really need it, and it creates a big mess, so you are lucky if you dont' need it!! My luteal phase was only 9-10 days and you need more than that for implantation and all so that is why I am on it, but I think my clinic puts most ppl on it just so to make everyone happy...even if they don't really need it! :)
> 
> AFM - :witch: showed this morning!! Up all night with horrible cramps so I knew she was coming, but I am glad bc now I can schedule day 3 testing and move onto the next cycle! wooohooo!! Now if I could only get some :sleep:


I am feeling okay, been feeling crampy. It is only 6 days after IUI


----------



## karena547

Jazzy - sorry to hear the bad news :( But I'm glad to see that things in the TTC world are going good for you, sound like you have a lot going on down there, have you been talking to your eggies again so they will grow? LOL :)

Pnutsprincess - are you taking progesterone? I took it and def felt crampy from it, but if you aren't, maybe you are implanting??! :dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

karena547 said:


> Jazzy - sorry to hear the bad news :( But I'm glad to see that things in the TTC world are going good for you, sound like you have a lot going on down there, have you been talking to your eggies again so they will grow? LOL :)
> 
> Pnutsprincess - are you taking progesterone? I took it and def felt crampy from it, but if you aren't, maybe you are implanting??! :dust:


No Karena, I am not taking progesterone. Tomorrow I go in for blood work to see how high my progesterone level is. I am praying it will be a good number.


----------



## Dauphin1760

Hi Ladies, 

Any of you experience sore breasts during the 2ww and the pain comes and goes? Mine were really sore for 4-5 days straight and now starting to not feel as sore, normal?? Maybe my AF is coming :(


----------



## karena547

Dauphin1760 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Any of you experience sore breasts during the 2ww and the pain comes and goes? Mine were really sore for 4-5 days straight and now starting to not feel as sore, normal?? Maybe my AF is coming :(


The same thing happened to me but I think it was the progesterone that was causing it...mine were sore more on the side like when I get AF...


----------



## Dauphin1760

Thanks Karena. I got a BFN last night but was still holding out hope since i tested early. This morning i started spotting AF will be full blown tomorrow. :(


----------



## JazzyFresh

OMG.... a bit frustrated I would say....

So, I went on Monday right, for my U/S. Went smooth.. 4 follies all from 9-14mm which they should be at CD10. They tell me that they want me in on Friday to do an U/S with probably triggering that night and IUI on Sun. Perfect. So I go out of town for my family ER sito. I get a call and the RN tells me that they feel Fri will be too late and for me to come in on Thurs. No biggie, I am accommodating and I change my flight to return. I go in there yesterday with DH... they do my U/S and I only have 1 follie at 17mm!!!! I was like but wait... she goes, well, it looks like you ovulated. Did you have cramping? I was like yes, today.. but I thought it was the meds like it did last cycle. She said, no, it must be that you are still ovulating and this 17 just hasn't dropped yet like the others. She offered to wait until next cycle or do a blind IUI then and there. We were floored. $500 on meds and what?!? We decided to do the blind IUI. My DH was pissed. No privacy. He had to handle himself in this little room (normally at home) and you could hear the nurses freaking chat. The good news is that he went up from 2mil to 5.5mil and increased motility at 45%. So, happy about that. 

Here is to my early 2WW!!!! lol. Who knows... life is funny, maybe this will be the one that works right.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-Wow!!! That is frustrating!!!! Especially spending so much money, ya know?!!? But the good news is your husband was there with you and his sperm are better than last time!!! And you only need his one!!!! So GOOD LUCK HUNNY!!!! You're right, life is funny so hopefully this is it for you!!!!


----------



## Dauphin1760

JazzyFresh said:


> OMG.... a bit frustrated I would say....
> 
> So, I went on Monday right, for my U/S. Went smooth.. 4 follies all from 9-14mm which they should be at CD10. They tell me that they want me in on Friday to do an U/S with probably triggering that night and IUI on Sun. Perfect. So I go out of town for my family ER sito. I get a call and the RN tells me that they feel Fri will be too late and for me to come in on Thurs. No biggie, I am accommodating and I change my flight to return. I go in there yesterday with DH... they do my U/S and I only have 1 follie at 17mm!!!! I was like but wait... she goes, well, it looks like you ovulated. Did you have cramping? I was like yes, today.. but I thought it was the meds like it did last cycle. She said, no, it must be that you are still ovulating and this 17 just hasn't dropped yet like the others. She offered to wait until next cycle or do a blind IUI then and there. We were floored. $500 on meds and what?!? We decided to do the blind IUI. My DH was pissed. No privacy. He had to handle himself in this little room (normally at home) and you could hear the nurses freaking chat. The good news is that he went up from 2mil to 5.5mil and increased motility at 45%. So, happy about that.
> 
> Here is to my early 2WW!!!! lol. Who knows... life is funny, maybe this will be the one that works right.


I can relate Jazzy! That happened to me my first cycle with injectiables so we cancelled the IUI. I was so mad that we wasted the money on the meds and put my body through that, but keep telling myself it all happens for a reason!

Like AM said, it only takes one and 17mm follie is a good size!! Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Jazzy-Wow!!! That is frustrating!!!! Especially spending so much money, ya know?!!? But the good news is your husband was there with you and his sperm are better than last time!!! And you only need his one!!!! So GOOD LUCK HUNNY!!!! You're right, life is funny so hopefully this is it for you!!!!

Yes, super frustrating. The nurse could tell I was P/O. lol. My DH was shocked to say the least. Apparently 40% is normal motility and he had 45%. This was after last month's horrible results. So, have faith.. it can change! Thank you for the positivity. You are taking this month off right?


----------



## JazzyFresh

I can relate Jazzy! That happened to me my first cycle with injectiables so we cancelled the IUI. I was so mad that we wasted the money on the meds and put my body through that, but keep telling myself it all happens for a reason!

Like AM said, it only takes one and 17mm follie is a good size!! Good luck! Keep us posted![/QUOTE]

It pisses me off... I am ok now. But honestly, the Re office should take more care with women that may already ovulate on their own and monitor them more closely. That is their job right? Grrr... lol. 

I am thinking positively though about this :hugs:


----------



## karena547

OMG Jazzy!!! Do they do b/w every time you go in? You would think they would see your LH levels rising and know that you were going to ovulate!! I swear, I see so many people go through these textbook IUI"s and never have issues and I'm like really? But then again, you see people have issues with IUI and those are the ones that sometimes get their BFPs before the ppl with textbook IUIs! Jusst think, those :spermy: were going in right then and there as you were ovulating so there is a really good chance that good things will happen!! It doesn't give any sperm time to die off before you O so keeping my FX'd for you!!! Xx

AFM - Went in this morning and u/s looked good (no cyst) sooo I start 75iu of Follistim tonight and go back in on Monday morning for b/w and u/s! Ready or not...here I come IUI #2!!! Woopwoop!! :happydance:

Jazzy - were you on Follistim?? Any s/e?


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> OMG Jazzy!!! Do they do b/w every time you go in? You would think they would see your LH levels rising and know that you were going to ovulate!! I swear, I see so many people go through these textbook IUI"s and never have issues and I'm like really? But then again, you see people have issues with IUI and those are the ones that sometimes get their BFPs before the ppl with textbook IUIs! Jusst think, those :spermy: were going in right then and there as you were ovulating so there is a really good chance that good things will happen!! It doesn't give any sperm time to die off before you O so keeping my FX'd for you!!! Xx
> 
> AFM - Went in this morning and u/s looked good (no cyst) sooo I start 75iu of Follistim tonight and go back in on Monday morning for b/w and u/s! Ready or not...here I come IUI #2!!! Woopwoop!! :happydance:
> 
> Jazzy - were you on Follistim?? Any s/e?

Hi Karena!! No, they only seem to do B/W at the beginning of the cycle, for the progesterone, and then the pregnancy test. I really think they should have monitored me more closely. I mean, it's not their first rodeo right? lol. I am thinking positively. They recommended us to BD last night and again today. Got one down! hahahaha... I am happy your U/S went well. Very cool!!! Yes, I was on follistim. No S/E with that addition. It was 75mg with 3 shots.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-Yes I am taking this month off, I leave soon for work so we didn't want to rush it and we wanted to save some money...but I am FX for you!!!

Karena-awesome!! I know it sucks when we see that BFN but then two days later you get prepared for the next IUI and it takes your mind off the first one!! FX for you too!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Jazzy-Yes I am taking this month off, I leave soon for work so we didn't want to rush it and we wanted to save some money...but I am FX for you!!!
> 
> Karena-awesome!! I know it sucks when we see that BFN but then two days later you get prepared for the next IUI and it takes your mind off the first one!! FX for you too!!!

Thanks, Amcolecchi!!! I think you made a great decision... save that money and some down time from stressing!!! 

Karena, positive thoughts girlie!!!!


----------



## usamom

Jazzy- Oh my goodness!! That's the craziest story I have ever heard. 

I freaked out once because they forgot me in the waiting room- all doctors left- and I had a vial of thawed donor sperm in my bra. But I so believe your story tops mine!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

usamom said:


> Jazzy- Oh my goodness!! That's the craziest story I have ever heard.
> 
> I freaked out once because they forgot me in the waiting room- all doctors left- and I had a vial of thawed donor sperm in my bra. But I so believe your story tops mine!!

OMG... sorry... got to laugh.. it's just too much. I understand mistakes happen. BUT COME ON! *banging head on table* lmao..... I think this may be a blessing in disguise though. I think I may be more flow with it kind of attitude this round due to the circumstances.


----------



## karena547

Okay Jazzy...I'm gonna start stalking you for symptoms! LOL How are you feeling? When is your beta test?? AND will you be testing before?

AFM - I went in for cd6 monitoring, the nurse called and said my estrogen level is high...it is 200 and last time on cd11 it was only 48, so time to lower my meds so hopefully I don't over-stim! :shrug:


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> Okay Jazzy...I'm gonna start stalking you for symptoms! LOL How are you feeling? When is your beta test?? AND will you be testing before?
> 
> AFM - I went in for cd6 monitoring, the nurse called and said my estrogen level is high...it is 200 and last time on cd11 it was only 48, so time to lower my meds so hopefully I don't over-stim! :shrug:

Karena ~

lol... you are funny. No symptoms so far. It is still really early though. Just 4 days past IUI. So ten to go! lol. I have my progesterone test on Thurs and then the beta test the following Thurs. Since I didn't get a trigger shot this time, I will be buying a week's worth of dollar pregnancy tests!! lmao.


----------



## karena547

YAY for POAS!!!! LOL I know a lot of women don't like too but to be honest, I rather have my DH there for me when it is time to POAS for support whether its a BFP or BFN rather than find out from the nurse and have him at work and no one to cry on or celebrate with ya know? Maybe I have just gone crazy though lol Anyways, I'm looking forward to updates!! :dust::dust:


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> YAY for POAS!!!! LOL I know a lot of women don't like too but to be honest, I rather have my DH there for me when it is time to POAS for support whether its a BFP or BFN rather than find out from the nurse and have him at work and no one to cry on or celebrate with ya know? Maybe I have just gone crazy though lol Anyways, I'm looking forward to updates!! :dust::dust:

Absolutely on the same page. Finding out I was negative over the phone at work was horrible. I was a mess... crying and trying to pull myself together. I would much rather be testing daily at home & get negatives so i feel more prepared and yes, so that I have the emotional support of my DH. I do have to say, it might be a weird blessing this time that I didn't get the trigger shot.


----------



## Amcolecchi

I agree with you guys! I rather be at home with my DH and get a BFN or just start my period rather than a nurse telling me on the phone!! Ahh 10 days is so close Jazzy!! Karena, when is your IUI scheduled?


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> I agree with you guys! I rather be at home with my DH and get a BFN or just start my period rather than a nurse telling me on the phone!! Ahh 10 days is so close Jazzy!! Karena, when is your IUI scheduled?

Hey!!! I'm not sure when it is scheduled yet, since the length of my cycles vary so much I never know when it will be scheduled which is kind of annoying bc we can't plan for anything! Last cycle I had my IUI on CD20, but now that I am on different meds they said it will prob shorten my cycle a little, sooo who knows! lol I am playing the waiting game right now and getting monitored every other day until they tell me to trigger! How are you doing? Just hanging in there? Every day that goes by for you is a day closer to your next IUI cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena- Aww ya that is hard not to be able to plan anything but at least you know the latest will be CD20! I hope these new meds do the trick!!!! FX for you!!!!!!

I am doing very well actually! I thought I would be so depressed not being able to do it but really I only have like 3 more weeks till my period starts again and then the process of IUI! So right now, I am like working out an hour per day haha I figured since I can't do an IUI this month I might as well get these 10 pounds off!! My dh's birthday is St. Patty's day so we will go out and drink and then I leave for my conference to Tennessee, so this will be a nice little distraction and by the time I get back it shouldn't be too long till the IUI! We are still going to try this month too but I literally ovulate the day after I leave for my conference...so we can do the deed Thursday morning and I should ovulate Thursday/Friday but I am not holding my breath it will work haha!!

I am so excited for you and Jazzy!!! I hope you get your BFP's!!! Then we can all be pregnant together, I will just be a little behind lol!


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Karena- Aww ya that is hard not to be able to plan anything but at least you know the latest will be CD20! I hope these new meds do the trick!!!! FX for you!!!!!!
> 
> I am doing very well actually! I thought I would be so depressed not being able to do it but really I only have like 3 more weeks till my period starts again and then the process of IUI! So right now, I am like working out an hour per day haha I figured since I can't do an IUI this month I might as well get these 10 pounds off!! My dh's birthday is St. Patty's day so we will go out and drink and then I leave for my conference to Tennessee, so this will be a nice little distraction and by the time I get back it shouldn't be too long till the IUI! We are still going to try this month too but I literally ovulate the day after I leave for my conference...so we can do the deed Thursday morning and I should ovulate Thursday/Friday but I am not holding my breath it will work haha!!
> 
> I am so excited for you and Jazzy!!! I hope you get your BFP's!!! Then we can all be pregnant together, I will just be a little behind lol!

You might be preggo with us if you get your BFP naturally!! DH's :spermy: can actually live in you for 3-5 days, so as long as you BD before you go a few times, there is a really good chance you could get pregnant naturally!!! I am glad you have some distractions, it will def make the time go by quicker...and girl, I wish I was getting some of this weight off of me!!! [VENT] One of my friends says to me the other day, so I am joining this weight loss program with some friends at work and they did all these tests and my results were that I am moderately lean...I want to be lean. I was like, really?! Mind you she works out every day for at least an hour and looks amazing, tone, all that. I told her, if you want to complain, I have friends going through the same thing as me that can't work out and on the meds the weight piles on, would you like to talk to them...she had nothing to say back! lol I was like come on, let's be a little sensitive here huh!? She knows I am very self-conscious about the weight I have gained, she was one of those, got pregnant easily...twice, barely gained any weight,was all belly, had the baby no issues with 5 pushes and baby was out, lost all the weight before her maternity leave was over...thank god I have you ladies who know how I feel! [VENT OVER] LOL


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh geez, I really dislike this girl already!!! hahaha jk!!! I do think it's weird she cares so much about the weight you have gained! I mean I know she is just trying to be a good friend but yes girls that have it easy like that have NO IDEA what we all have to go through!! Stress alone makes you gain weight!!! PLUS all the meds!!! My best friend is currently pregnant and she is 6 months along and she has only gained 5 pounds!!! She was extremely sick her first 3 months with just morning sickness, then she got the flu and had to be hospitalized! Her baby boy is fine and she has a belly but the doc told her she is just pulling fat from other places...so basically she will be like 10 pounds heavier all together and after this baby is born she will be back to normal. PLUS, she NEVER works out and she is always in good shape-SO NOT FAIR!!! lol I have to work out to just lose then weight AND keep it off!! Hahaha ok I am done venting now too lol!! I feel better though hahaha!!

So is it rude to ask how old you are? I am 25, turning 26 in 3 months. My DH is going to 26 on St. Patty's Day. It's hard because my two best friends and my sister-in-law all got pregnant at 25 an had their kids at 25 and my best friend is having hers like the week before her 26 birthday...so I feel like the odd ball, I was so stressed about my age and ttc for sooooo long, like months and I am over it now but I had this plan in my mind I would be engaged my 21, 23 married (which I did do both) and pregnant by mid-25 and first baby 26 then two more before 30. And obviously I don't think that will happen and I was SO UPSET for so long but now I have come to terms with it! Have any of you ladies gone through this? Or am I just crazy!? lol


----------



## karena547

Ahhh it is so annoying, I am sooo glad that I can vent on here and I am always up for listening to a good vent bc more than likely, we are all experiencing the same feelings and going through the same things...like right now, I feel like everyone around me is getting pregnant, on facebook, all I see is pics of newborns and weekly pregnant belly pics, I turn on the tv and all DH and me can find to watch is something with pregnant people in it! lol we went to the car dealership the other day and the only other ppl there was a couple and she was 7-8 months pregnant, i was like ooohh come on! lol

Not rude at all to ask my age...we talk about more personal stuff on here than that lol although I know for some people that is a sensitive topic but for me, I don't mind...I am 28 (29 in May) and my DH is 45 (yep!) so for us, I am like, let's get a move on this, I mean he looks and acts like he is in his 30s, and has more energy than me but I don't want him to be 80 when our kid is graduating high school lol so we are def in a rush too! It comes to that time in life that you just feel like you will be even more complete with a baby right? And then you try and try and nothing while everyone around you seems like they have no issues getting pregnant...I mean it really is tough and you aren't crazy! My best friend got pregnant when she was 20, got married bc she was pregnant had the baby got divorced...well 7 years later she is ready for another baby, she just got engaged, is looking to buy a house and trying to get pregnant all at once. I saw her at xmas (we are from Boston but moved to Maryland for DH's job...so we visit when we can)...and was telling her about all of this, only to find out that she was pregnant at xmas when I saw her but she didn't want to tell me, well unfortunately for her it was ectopic...but at the same point she wasn't engaged at that point and I was like after what she went through before what is the rush. So now she is mad she has to wait to get pregnant again and I am like you are kidding me? She literally told me she had sex 2 times during that month (she had no clue what ovulation even was!) and she got pregnant, the first month of trying! When I saw her at xmas I was totally making fun of her like you can't just have sex 2 times and expect it to happen, and yet it did! So now she is all I have to wait and I am like you just got engaged, why dont' you concentrate on getting married, getting the house and then getting pregnant?? I mean really? It's not like she will have a problem getting pregnant! It is just so frustrating! Okay...I guess am in a venting kind of mood today lol 

But what i am trying to say is you are totally normal for thinking that way and being frustrated. I think we all have expectations and a timeline in our head for where we want to be and when it doesn't work out for us yet it works out for everyone around us, it can be upsetting. Just know that you will get your beautiful baby and our babies will mean so much more to us because we had to try so hard, not have sex twice and boom pregnant lol We will always feel different about our little miracles than someone who doesn't have to go through what we are going through and that makes us and our soon to be babies special!! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG I KNOW!!!! So many celebrities are pregnant too! And like you said EVERYWHERE you go someone is pregnant and it's just so hard to see that!!! You want to be happy for them but at the same time you are like uuuggghhh when is it my turn?!!?!?

OMG ya why is your friend rushing it?!!?!? She should get everything settled down first!!! My friend got pregnant her first month too and my other friend who is 6 months pregnant, got pregnant her 2nd month and she was like, "If I don't get pregnant next month we are done trying for awhile." LIKE SERIOUSLY?!?! 3 months of trying and you're already done?!!?!? Oh and she is 25 will be 26 in July and her hubby is 38, so she was the same way. She wanted to hurry too because she would say the same thing!! She didn't want her hubby to be 80 by the time the kids graduated high school lol!!! But he also looks super young and acts our age too, which I think helps a lot as well!!! 

Hahaha yes I agree, I still can't believe 2 times and she had no idea when she ovulated and she was prego!! They most both be extremely fertile lol!!!! But thank you, I don't feel so crazy now hahaha I still would like twin boys but I am cool with just having ANY BABY now haha!!! I originally wanted twin boys then two years later a girl lol! Maybe that can still happen?!!? BUT now my DH and I just want a BABY!!! LOL What do you ladies want to have?

I definitely love this venting session today hahaha I am at work and it's slow today, so it's definitely making the time go by faster!


----------



## JazzyFresh

This is soooooooooooo absolutely normal. I adore the girl that I work with that sits behind me. But she is younger, got prego and is 5 1/2 months, got engaged... I am like WTF. But, it is what it is. I think if we harp on it too much it drives us insane. I have learned just to be happy for her (with occasional bouts of envy) and just support her.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi - love your new pix! Super cute!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-yes you are right, it would drive me insane so I had to make peace with it..Thank you! We have been married for 2.5 years so I thought I would put a wedding pic up...Actually you two inspired me because my pic didn't have my DH in it so I was like, hmm I should do that hahaha!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies!! How are you doing?!?! Okay, I need your help!!! My cycles are average 30-32 days. When I took clomid for my IUI (first time ever) I took 50 mg from day 3-7. Then they gave me the HCG trigger shot and the next two days were back to back IUI's. She told me to test around CD 26, which I thought meant I would have a cycle of 28 days. BUT I didn't start till CD 30. So does this mean I ovulated later than normal or just my period was 2 days late because of stress maybe? And since I am on no meds this month what will my cycle be like? I am having cramps on both sides of my ovaries today and I have no idea what's going on! I have had cysts before so I am wondering if that is it? Does anyone have any idea!? I am so lost!!! Thanks!!


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies!! How are you doing?!?! Okay, I need your help!!! My cycles are average 30-32 days. When I took clomid for my IUI (first time ever) I took 50 mg from day 3-7. Then they gave me the HCG trigger shot and the next two days were back to back IUI's. She told me to test around CD 26, which I thought meant I would have a cycle of 28 days. BUT I didn't start till CD 30. So does this mean I ovulated later than normal or just my period was 2 days late because of stress maybe? And since I am on no meds this month what will my cycle be like? I am having cramps on both sides of my ovaries today and I have no idea what's going on! I have had cysts before so I am wondering if that is it? Does anyone have any idea!? I am so lost!!! Thanks!!

hmmm what cycle day did you do the trigger shot on? It sounds to me like your cycle was a 30 day cycle and that she just had you start testing on the early side, but it depends when you did the trigger shot. Also, hopefully it isn't cysts but I know when I have had them only one side of my ovaries hurt not both...have you had cysts on both side at the same time? If not, than I would think it isn't cysts...it's all so confusing!


----------



## usamom

My cycles vary between 28-32 days. I just never really know. This next cycle should be normal for you if you are not taking meds. Whatever your normal is.

I don't think you ovulated late.... Especially with that trigger


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks ladies! Okay so this is my whole timeline in February:
Feb. 4 started my period. Started clomd Feb. 6-10. Had my Trigger shot Feb. 15th and IUI Feb. 16th & 17th. So if it was a normal 28 days, I would of started March 4th but I started March 6th....But when I did my ultrasound on Feb.15th my follicle was at 15.5mm and the nurse said I should ovulate between 24-48 hours..but then if I did say ovulate 48 hours later I should of started March 4...I am thinking I ovulated 20th and not the 18th....if that's the case my IUI's were done like too early, I mean I am still fertile but I rather have them done 24-48 hours before ovulation...


----------



## karena547

I agree with you, I think you ovulated on the later side...my nurse doesn't have me trigger until my follicles are between 18-20mm so that they grow to 22-24mm, so I am thinking at 15.5, yours would take a little longer to grow and the HCG shot would help that but I think you are dead on when you say you ovulated later!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-I think so too! Which makes me upset because I paid (for everything) $950 for my IUI, meds included and ultrasounds too..I think they only do IUI's on the weekends! Which is totally bullshit. I think I want to go somewhere else, depending on my cycle this month. If I am going to be 30-32 again and if I am going to be ovulating 3 days after my 2nd IUI, it's not worth it and better to go somewhere where they will do the IUI the day before I ovulate!!


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Karena-I think so too! Which makes me upset because I paid (for everything) $950 for my IUI, meds included and ultrasounds too..I think they only do IUI's on the weekends! Which is totally bullshit. I think I want to go somewhere else, depending on my cycle this month. If I am going to be 30-32 again and if I am going to be ovulating 3 days after my 2nd IUI, it's not worth it and better to go somewhere where they will do the IUI the day before I ovulate!!

Yes, if you have another place you can go, I def. would!! Even if it is a little more money, it is worth it over spending less money and not getting the results you want. I have never heard of anyone triggers w/ a follicle of only 15mm...it really needs to be more, my RE said at least 18 but they are really looking for 19-21, and then the trigger will grow it a little more before it drops making sure it is nice and mature and ready for those :spermy:!! Ugh, how frustrating for you, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-you are so right!! UGH just makes me so mad!!! I emailed the new place and told them my story and asked if I would have to re-take the tests or if they could just see me once, get my paperwork from the other place, and then go from there. No response yet but I hope they do soon, so my DH and I can discuss this and get ready for the cycle in April!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies!! How are you doing?!?! Okay, I need your help!!! My cycles are average 30-32 days. When I took clomid for my IUI (first time ever) I took 50 mg from day 3-7. Then they gave me the HCG trigger shot and the next two days were back to back IUI's. She told me to test around CD 26, which I thought meant I would have a cycle of 28 days. BUT I didn't start till CD 30. So does this mean I ovulated later than normal or just my period was 2 days late because of stress maybe? And since I am on no meds this month what will my cycle be like? I am having cramps on both sides of my ovaries today and I have no idea what's going on! I have had cysts before so I am wondering if that is it? Does anyone have any idea!? I am so lost!!! Thanks!!

I started a couple days later than I normally do. I was supposed to start on Thursday or Friday and I started on a Sunday. It was weird. What was nice though for me, is that the doctor warned me that this was going to happen. So it wasn't a surprise. I think that if you are truly concerned sweetie, you should really call the clinic and ask to speak with the triage nurse on duty. He or she can assist you in ways that we can't. It will rest you easy especially because I know you are traveling soon.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-Ya no one said when I should expect my period or anything. I think you are right, I should call. I leave soon and it would bother me the entire time!!!

When are you going to take your test?! Do you test out the trigger shot or no?


----------



## karena547

I started mine a couple days later too....but I was on a high does of progesterone which is the reason why...Jazzy is that why yours was later too? I know you were on progesterone but not sure what dose or if that is why you started later?

Yes, Jazzy...I am anxiously waiting for you to test!!! LOL How many dpo are you at now?


----------



## JazzyFresh

She said it normally happens with your body on all the medications... but yes, especially with the progesterone. 

I am currently at 7DPIUI. I go in for my progesterone test in a few minutes. I didn't trigger this month... so technically I can start testing soon with HPT's... I am just nervous about a chemical and getting my hopes up! What do you think girls???


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> She said it normally happens with your body on all the medications... but yes, especially with the progesterone.
> 
> I am currently at 7DPIUI. I go in for my progesterone test in a few minutes. I didn't trigger this month... so technically I can start testing soon with HPT's... I am just nervous about a chemical and getting my hopes up! What do you think girls???

EEEKKKK!!! Well, I wouldn't start testing quite yet bc implantation should be happening now or in the next day or so. I would probably hold out until 11 or 12dpo and then POAS!!!!!:test::test:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, I waited until 11 dpi !!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

On another note, I told you girls my papa was in ICU? Well, he had ARDS. Which the docs said it was a 10% survival rate for his age and condition. Just found out he beat it. He was on ventilator, took him off and now is on a mask.. but getting regular oxygen tomorrow and released to a regular room. His doctor said it was a miracle and God must have something planned that he can't miss. I am PRAYING it is a big fat belly for me and a great-grandbaby for him. As it is, I call him my papa cuz he raised me. 

As for my symptoms........... I am having lower abdominal twinges and cramping....... I am praying it is implantation!!! My BB's aren't sore at all. Just super bloated and hungry.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-That is WONDERFUL news!!! I am so happy he beat it!!! I hope you get a BFP soon so you can tell your papa!!!! :)

Those are all great symptoms!!! FX and praying for you!!!


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> On another note, I told you girls my papa was in ICU? Well, he had ARDS. Which the docs said it was a 10% survival rate for his age and condition. Just found out he beat it. He was on ventilator, took him off and now is on a mask.. but getting regular oxygen tomorrow and released to a regular room. His doctor said it was a miracle and God must have something planned that he can't miss. I am PRAYING it is a big fat belly for me and a great-grandbaby for him. As it is, I call him my papa cuz he raised me.
> 
> As for my symptoms........... I am having lower abdominal twinges and cramping....... I am praying it is implantation!!! My BB's aren't sore at all. Just super bloated and hungry.

Wow, Jazzy, that is truly amazing news and what a miracle!! I do believe he is able to stick around to see your belly growing and to some day meet his grandbaby and I do believe it will be soon, I have so much hope for you for this cycle! That is so cute you call him papa bc he raised you, he sounds like a wonderful man! 

Implantation!! I hope your fertilized eggie is getting nice and snuggled into that uterus of yours :dust:


----------



## JazzyFresh

THANK YOU, girls!!!! i swear, you two especially are really becomming like my besties on here! HUGS!!!!

Ok, so you both think 11 days post IUI. So, that puts me at Monday. I think I might give in like Sat or Sun though.... well, that is IF I can find some decently priced test kits. I might buy a couple hella cheapies and maybe like a nice digital?


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> THANK YOU, girls!!!! i swear, you two especially are really becomming like my besties on here! HUGS!!!!
> 
> Ok, so you both think 11 days post IUI. So, that puts me at Monday. I think I might give in like Sat or Sun though.... well, that is IF I can find some decently priced test kits. I might buy a couple hella cheapies and maybe like a nice digital?

Oh you girls are def my besties on here lol I know if I need a question answered seriously or quickly or not to get lost on the other boards I can come on here and ya'll will be there for me! 

You could do a cheapie on Sunday and then a cheapie on Monday and then an expensive one on Tuesday! LOL or Saturday/Sun cheapie and better one on Monday! I can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

I know!!! I told my DH about you two!!!! You two especially have been so helpful and encouraging for me! I wish you guys lived closer so we could all meet up and chat!!! Hahahahaha Thank you so much for everything!!! I hope you all know I am hear for you if you ever need anything!!---this goes for everyone on here! :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-good idea on the tests!!! 

You guys are definitely my besties too!! lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

Okay guys I have a funny question. Do you know how early to expect Ovulation symptoms? I noticed an increase in my libido and I am also tired...I am just wondering if this is just early signs of ovulation? I am normally a 30-31 day cycle but I am not taking any meds so I am wondering maybe I will be a 28-30 day cycle this month? If so, I could possibly ovulate the day I travel for work so we could do it right before that! lol


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> Okay guys I have a funny question. Do you know how early to expect Ovulation symptoms? I noticed an increase in my libido and I am also tired...I am just wondering if this is just early signs of ovulation? I am normally a 30-31 day cycle but I am not taking any meds so I am wondering maybe I will be a 28-30 day cycle this month? If so, I could possibly ovulate the day I travel for work so we could do it right before that! lol

Hi girlie! Well, my libido DEFINITELY increases. I turn cougar style!! lmao. I haven't noticed being tired. I actually feel the pain when I ovulate.. it is like a dull cramping. I would say just BD every other day to play it safe! lol. 

So, I bought a 3 pack of the First Response Early Pregnancy Test. I chickened out this morning. I just didn't want to be "that girl" staring at the test wondering if I see a line or am just imagining it! lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-hahaha cougar town, love it!!!! I feel pain too! I had some pain yesterday, but that's so early!!!!

Aww well what day are you at again?! I waited to 11 dpi but that's just me! lol


----------



## karena547

You girls are soo funny!!

So I think you should also look for an increase in CM...and def if you have EWCM that means you are getting ready to ovulate! Jazzy is def right, BD every other day and that way you know there are some :spermy: in there ready to play when you do ovulate!

Jazzy...it is so hard being that girl that imagines the line...I def. get "line eye" and hubby is like umm there is nothing there lol I think it is better to wait rather than see a negative which my be a false negative bc you just don't have enough HCG in your system yet, ya know? I would wait until at least 10dpo even though it does take some people until 14 dpo, I think most show up with a faint line between 10-12...the waiting is the worst!!

So girls, I am on CD10...and I am spotting today!? Ummm what is going on! I can't wait for my nurse to call me to talk to her about WTH is going on with my body! I had my hopes up so high since Wednesday they measured the 13mm, I was thinking okay, so then Friday they will measure 16, and Sunday 19 and I will get to trigger! And I will be on a much more normal cycle rather than waiting 20 days to trigger...but here I am, all screwed up not knowing what is going on, ugh! So frustrated!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-spotting? I wonder why? Maybe from different meds? When is the nurse going to call you? I would be so anxious/frustrated too!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Grrrrr............lmao... but but but, I don't wanna wait :brat: lol!!!!

I am only at 8DPIUI though. I am going to do my best (hahahaha) to wait until Sunday. Let's see if I have the willpower :haha:


Karena, that worries me. Not like crazy worry cuz it is just spotting and it really might be all the hormones. But still. I hope she calls you soon. Please let us know what she says. :flower:

Amcolecchi ~ :sex: one day... one day off... then :sex: hahahahaha repeat cycle!!! :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy- you're so close!!! Hold on!!! HAHAH yes and Sunday is my DH's birthday!! I leave Thursday though for work so I am hoping I do ovulate sooner this month because if I am on my "regular cycle" I will ovulate next Saturday and on Thursday just wont be enough!!!!


----------



## karena547

Okay girls, so another nurse called me since my nurse is out today, she said the my estrogen had gone down which is probably why my follicles weren't measuring as well. So they are having me do the same injection tonight but then increasing it tomorrow and Sunday and back on Monday for monitoring. I asked about the spotting and she wasn't sure lol she said she is surprised to hear that but that as long as it is just a little that it is fine. Sooo I guess at least I get the weekend off...but still annoyed at why this is all happening. Just hoping and praying for good results on Monday!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Well, at least you get a little break. I am sure the spotting is nothing!! I am praying for good results for you Monday too!!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

I am happy that they are working on the follicles and upping the dosage for you. Hopefully you will see the results you need to see on Monday. I guess all you can do about the spotting is just monitor it and alert them if God forbid it gets heavier. Stay positive. I think with the hormones our bodies just go wacko.


----------



## karena547

Thanks girls! I am sooo grateful for you both, I don't know what I would do without your support!! :flower::hugs::hug:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Awww.... gushy!!! our lil friendship trio!!! XOXO

Ok, so now I feel like I am getting sick. I just took 2 tylonel. Grrrrr!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww Jazzy I hope you feel better!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hmmm....now I got this itch in my throat and my tummy is quesy. Is it too early? My luck I got good poisoning from lunch! Lol


----------



## karena547

Could def be symptoms Jazzy!!! Are you testing tomorrow????


----------



## JazzyFresh

I tested.... BFN. I know it's still early.....


----------



## karena547

It is still really early, stay positive girly!!! Symptoms are sounding positive! 
AFM- spotting even heavier today. My doc called and left a message on my hubby's phone bc he thought it was mine, got it late last night and he said to come back for monitoring Sunday, so I was confused bc my nurse said Monday. I called the emergency after hours bc I'm thinking does that mean increase my meds tonight (Friday) instead of Saturday, thank god I called bc the nurse got it wrong. Increased meds last night and back in tomorrow. I have a feeling w/all this spotting my cycle will be canceled :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-yes it is still early!!! Don't get your hopes up!!! Sorry I wasn't on here much over the weekend, it was my husband's birthday! I bought OPK's online Friday and they should be here today so I am going to test when I ovulate. I am pretty sure it will happen while I am gone for work but I am hoping I do ovulate a little early so we can still have a chance!! Still BD every other night. I leave Thursday so I am hoping to get a positive OPK on Wednesday!!!


----------



## karena547

Jazzy...did you test again today??? I am going to be stalking!! :happydance:

So good that you bought OPKs so you can know exactly when you ovulate!! Just keep remembering, those little guys can live up to 5 days in there so just get as much:sex: in as you can so that there are lots of little guys waiting for your egg!! I think you'll have a good chance!!

AFM - I am STILL spotting! Not as heavy as on Saturday, thank god! Went in for monitoring on Sunday and they said that as my estrogen starts to rise, the spotting will stop, still waiting for that, but at least I feel better about things. I had one juicy follicle at 13.7 on my left side and then I had an 11, and 3 - 10's on my right side, so my guess is that the 13.7 is taking the lead and eventually the rest will disappear. I am just glad that at this point, it looks like we dont' have to cancel my cycle! Phew!! :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-is your IUI scheduled for this weekend? Has the spotting decreased at all!?


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Karena-is your IUI scheduled for this weekend? Has the spotting decreased at all!?

They haven't scheduled my IUI yet, because my cycles are never the same, it is always unknown when my IUI will be until my follicles start reaching a certain size (usually around 15/16mm) and then they can tell me when it will probably be...but I won't actually trigger until they are 19/20mm. Spotting has decreased, thankfully, but is still there which I am kind of surprised about since I have been taking 75iu of follistim since Friday night! Just waiting and seeing now...I am praying that my IUI is not on the weekend because I have to go to a different clinic office (same clinic just in a different location) with doctors that I don't know and that don't know my body. I had it on the weekend last time and had a horrible experience bc the doc didn't look at my doc's notes and see that I had a special situation down there lol sooo I am hoping it is either Friday or next Monday...we will see! Right now I am on CD13...last time I had it on CD20, but diff meds this time so who knows!


----------



## Amcolecchi

oh ya!!! I remember that!!! Hopefully it's not this weekend either and it's like Monday or Tuesday next week!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Still negative....No symptoms really yesterdat and today.


----------



## Amcolecchi

It's still early for you! Are you testing everyday?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Yeah everyday.... Feel discouraged though.


----------



## Amcolecchi

When is af supposed to arrive? I couldn't handle testing everyday!! Too much stress!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Testing every morning since Sat.Beta on Thursday. I am supposed to start Friday I think... Lol...I ovulated early... So i'm really not sure. Plus the progesterone delaysAF. Lol... Its a mess.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes but you are still early! Most women don't get their BFP's till after their missed period!!! Still FX and praying for you!!


----------



## karena547

I hate that progesterone delays AF...its like a mean trick on our bodies and minds! You could def still be too early, a lot of people don't test positive until a day before their missed period or on the day of their missed period, so only time will tell! I know what you mean about being down, but you have to try and stay positive...when I was testing negative, I was okay until about the day before my beta...then I just knew it was negative and that's when I broke down, but I was happy to have hubby there for the support rather than having him at work and getting the phone call and hearing the news then. 

I am KMFX'd for you and praying that you get your BFP, I feel like you had a good cycle even with the early ovulation! Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Awwww... I love you two.... Thank you for keeping me from getting all sad and giving up. I currently have period-like cramps though. I guess we will see what happens... 

How aree you two?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Awwww... I love you two.... Thank you for keeping me from getting all sad and giving up. I currently have period-like cramps though. I guess we will see what happens... 

How are you two?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Could be implantation!!!! 

I am okay, I leave soon for my work conference. I did the opk this morning and had a slight line so I'm going to take it until there is no line, I am hoping I ovulate Friday the latest! Thursday I leave and I know sperm can live 3-5 days but since my husband has low sperm morphology it's cutting it close. I am not getting my hopes up this month, I just keep telling myself 2nd IUI in April lol so I don't get upset when it doesn't work this month...the doctor said we had a 2% chance conceiving naturally with this sperm morphology but I always like hey I got 2% lol


----------



## karena547

Hello ladies!!

Period like cramps could totally be implantation OR could just be the progesterone! My nurse told me a lot of women feel AF like cramps on progesterone and think they are out, but not to feel out bc that is a common s/e of those lovely suppositories...still KMFX'd for you!!

AND 2% is 2%...you have to try right!?! It sounds like you have a good plan and if not, than there is always April IUI ready and waiting for you! :)

AFM - monitoring this morning showed a juicy 17.9mm follicle! :happydance: Sooo they said I can probably trigger tomorrow night if my blood work/levels come back good...which means I will be in the office I want to be for my IUI!!! I am just praying that my levels are good so that I can trigger tomorrow!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-that's how I look at it. If not this month, we have the IUI in April! YAYYYY for the follicle!!! I hope the bloodwork comes back great so you can get your IUI!!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi ~ I LOVE your attitude about this month!!! lol. Times like this could be a great blessing for a break though until April :flower: But at least you have fun trying before you leave... tee hee!! lol. Do you have to travel far for your work?

Karena ~ Super exciting!!!! Your follicle is perfecto... just think after the trigger how big it will be! :happydance:

Yeah, its weird.. it could be the progesterone, real AF cramping, PG cramping... I don't know. I am going to continue HPT tomorrow and Thursday morning. Then get my beta Thursday. I figure if I get negatives all week and get a negative, I will be emotionally prepared for it. But if I get a positive beta.... OMG. lol. We shall see!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-thank you. I agree with you, my attitude this month is so much better. I am not sure why maybe a break? Or it was my mom's & DH's birthday, I am not sure but I definitely think part of it goes to you ladies and all your support!!! I just love you guys!!!!

I still have my FX and prayers for you!!!! When is your blood test sample?!!?!?! I am so excited for you!!! To you have names picked out? Haha I do!! I have 2 boy names and 1 girl name lol so I am hoping that's what I get hahaha


----------



## JazzyFresh

Great reasons for a positive attitude!!! Thanks for your support!!! Beta is Thursday.

Awww... super cute. No names yet for us. My DH is trying to get me to stay aligned with having initials TEG and/or AMG... or MTG. lol.. Obviously our last name begins with a G and he has some kind of weird initial thing in his family. lol.


----------



## karena547

I love how positive this board is today! I am sooo excited for your beta jazzy!! You just never know, I am on another board/website and the girl kept testing negative w/her HPTs, she went in yesterday for her beta and it was 48!!! Imagine, negative hpt and yet your beta is 48 which is great...I was like how weird and she was doing the 5 days before your missed AF test too! 

We have some names picked out too!! I think we all do it to try and stay positive and know that it will happen to us...hopefully sooner than later! Jazzy I love that your DH is so concerned with the initials lol too cute! 

For some reason, I just can't concentrate at work today! LOL

:dust::dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy- the initial thing is funny but totally cute! My husband is Anthony and I am Angela, so people ask us all the time if we will do "A" names but we are not hahaha. Here are my names:
Boy- Matteo Anthony, Gianni Guido (Anthony is my husband's name and my one grandfather. Guido is my father's name and a very big family name). I guess I should of mentioned I am VERY Italian, my dad is from there lol. So we speak Italian at home and uphold all the traditions. Anthony's grandfather was born in Italy, but they do not speak the language at home or is traditional. But since we have been married he is completely soaked in the nationality and he loves it! We will be teaching our kids to speak Italian too! 
Girl-Selina Maria (Selina is pronounced Selena, just this is the Italian spelling).

I would love to hear your names Karena, if you don't mind sharing!!! :) Oh yes I leave Thursday morning for my work conference and I do have to travel. Going from Ohio to Tennessee, and I should be doing stuff to prepare, but I am not hahaha


----------



## JazzyFresh

Yeah, it's super cute that we all are in a happy-go-lucky que sara sara kind of mood! lol. :happydance:

OMG... that would be freakn' awesome, Karena!!! Thank you for sharing that. I want to stay positive but stay real too. I remember the one time I got preggp (mc back in 2010) I literally waited for my period AND then started getting symptoms and testing the day after AF was due and BFP. So, who knows right! 

You would think DH is gonna do like monogrammed blankies or something!!! hahahaha

I am a big slacker today! Doing training allllllll day for a new computer system. Yay!


----------



## karena547

Awwww, I love those names!! And I love that you speak Italian at home and are so traditional!! My husband is greek and I was like, why don't you speak greek since your parents do...he was all, my parents didn't want to teach us bc they wanted to be able to talk about stuff without the kids ears listening in! lol

Our names are for girl - Anna Elizabeth (my mom's name is Elizabeth), or I also love Addison but have no idea about a middle name for that yet! lol For boys name John Nicholas Jr (of course after my hubby) or Nicholas John (which would be his dad's name, they usually go back and forth between the middle and first name as a tradition in his family) OR John Michael (middle name is my dad's first name)...so some options but all very similar lol

Jazzy you are def still in, so glad you are staying positive, I know how hard that can be after seeing a negative hpt, but you just never know!!! I am praying for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Those names are soooo awesome!!! I am leaning a bit towards Aurelia which is my great-grandma's name. Maybe Tyler for a boy. My name is Adrianna btw!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

I love those names!! I like the name Adrianna too!! But I feel bad naming one kid with and A and the rest not hahahah who knows! But I do love your guys children names too!!


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Those names are soooo awesome!!! I am leaning a bit towards Aurelia which is my great-grandma's name. Maybe Tyler for a boy. My name is Adrianna btw!!!

OMG that is weird, bc my first name choice for *years *has been Adrianna...but now I can't use that name bc my Dh's sister's husband cheated on her w/a woman w/that name and is still with that woman....so my mother-in-law is like absolutely not. I wanna be like really, get over it, it isn't my fault! lol

I love Aurelia too!!! Wow, we all have some beautiful names picked out for our babies! lol Now let's make this happen! :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-I agree!! We all have super cute names, we just need to pop some out hahaha!! I love that your DH's family spoke Greek to talk about the kids- that is soo funny and cute!!! lol


----------



## JazzyFresh

Have you ever heard of changing insurances to one that covers IVF? I know it is hard to find... just thinking at being at the ripe age of 36 just how time crucial it is to get preggo. I know that this is just our 2nd cycle and they jacked up the ovulation timing, but just thinking and preparing for the future.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-no I haven't but if you find out anything, please let me know! My insurance covers NOTHING for fertility! So IUI's and IVF's are all out of pocket and an IVF is not something we can do right now...It will cost us $15k!! We are going to do 4 IUI's before taking like 6months-year to save money for an IVF...I am hoping we do not have to come to that but still!! Each IUI with meds and ultrasounds costs us $950


----------



## karena547

I haven't...we are renewing our insurance w/my husbands work right now and tried to see if there was anything they could do to add it and they couldn't :( so still no fertility treatments/meds are covered for us, so far we have spent over $5,000 ugh!

On a better note - trigger tonight, IUI on Friday!!! I am so excited!! And it is with my doctor which is even better news!!! EEEKkkk I have a great feeling about this one!!! :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayyyy for IUI Friday and by your doctor!!! This time it should go by WAY smoother lol!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

13DPO and BFN again.............. I am trying to keep my head up. Googled and I guess statistically only 25% of women get a BFP before their period via POAS and 40% the day of their missed period. 

Damn insurances!!! Grrr.... My DH works for Intel and when we signed up last year as a new hire for him, they have like 20+ affiliated insurances. I just need HIM to let me know when the enrollment opens again. MEN! lol. 

Awww... Karena... excited for you!!!!! I hope this is the cycle darling!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Jazzy- the initial thing is funny but totally cute! My husband is Anthony and I am Angela, so people ask us all the time if we will do "A" names but we are not hahaha. Here are my names:
> Boy- Matteo Anthony, Gianni Guido (Anthony is my husband's name and my one grandfather. Guido is my father's name and a very big family name). I guess I should of mentioned I am VERY Italian, my dad is from there lol. So we speak Italian at home and uphold all the traditions. Anthony's grandfather was born in Italy, but they do not speak the language at home or is traditional. But since we have been married he is completely soaked in the nationality and he loves it! We will be teaching our kids to speak Italian too!
> Girl-Selina Maria (Selina is pronounced Selena, just this is the Italian spelling).
> 
> I would love to hear your names Karena, if you don't mind sharing!!! :) Oh yes I leave Thursday morning for my work conference and I do have to travel. Going from Ohio to Tennessee, and I should be doing stuff to prepare, but I am not hahaha


Super Cute names!

I have a couple names for a girl We want to do Valeda Inez (Valeda is my Grandma's name) (Inez is my husband's Great grandma's name) We also have Sunday Rose picked out. (Sunday is my husband's sister name) (Rose is on both side of the family)
For a boy we have Chase John (Chase is after my best friend) (John is my husband's dad's name) I would also like to Do Seth Newman(which is my husbands name) so we could have a jr, but he is not for that. We also have John Timothy (John for his dad) (Timothy for a buddy hubby lost at war)

All and all the names that will deff be used is Valeda Inez and Chase John.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

March and April IUIs here is a new thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1787457-march-april-iuis.html#post26203485


----------



## JazzyFresh

Pnutsprincess ~

I freaking LOVE Sunday Rose!!! Valeda Inez is exotic though too in a whole different way. Chase John is classic. :thumbup:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut- LOVE Valeda Inez and all the other names are just as cute!!!!


----------



## karena547

Jazzy the wait is killing me!!!! I can't take it lol your nurse needs to hurry up and call already!!!!!! :)


----------



## JazzyFresh

:bfn:

And got SOOOO many crazy twinges and random pains... crrrrrrazy!!!!!! 

It's all good. It was a jacked up timing cycle anyways. And one thing I am looking forward to :wine: WOOHOO!!! :happydance:


----------



## karena547

Ahhh soooo sorry Jazzy! :( Do you think POAS helped prepare you at all or do you wish you waited for the beta w/out POAS? Just curious!

I'm glad you have such a great attitude going forward and you go have that glass ((bottle)) of wine! lol :hugs::hug:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies! I just got back from my work conference and I am at work today :( Should of taken the day off...anyways....How are all you ladies doing? So sorry about the news Jazzy!!!! I am staying positive for you though!!!


----------



## karena547

Hey!! I am sure you are glad to be home, hopefully you don't have too much work to catch up on!!

I am 3dpiui, and feeling good. I am not sure exactly when I ovulated, but on saturday I did have this weird pain on my left side (where my big eggie was) that almost felt like gas pain (LOL) in my ovary?!? Could that be ovulation pain? I don't ovulate on my own so I have never had ovulation pain lol...I have a feeling it's going to be a long 2ww!!!

Angela, do you know where you are in your cycle, did you ever end up seeing a true positive on your OPK?

Adrianna - where are you in your cycle, did you get your next protocol?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-thanks!! Oh yes I get that pain every month!! That is definitely ovulation pain!! Which is a good thing!!! :) No, I NEVER got a true positive, which is weird because I usually always do!!! I did have a dark line on Tuesday but not darker than the control line and by Friday I got no line so I am thinking I ovulated Thursday (should of got a true dark line Tuesday night but didn't test). I only test once per day, I should of done it at least two times...but oh well, so I am saying I ovulated Thursday! Going to test Saturday, April 6th. My cycles are normally 30-32 days, so that day should be plenty of time around 14-16 dpo...I am not too hopefully since we only have a 2% naturally, but you never know!!! I am so excited for you!!!! FX!!!


----------



## karena547

Okay good, so that means I had IUI Friday and ovulated Saturday, hopefully that's good! lol

Sounds to me like you def. ovulated Thursday too!! Do you think you can wait that long to take a :test: ?? Soo hard to wait lol My beta is on Friday April 5th (2 days after hubbies birthday!) So I want to test on his bday but if it is a BFN I don't want to ruin his birthday but he is all...it's gong to be a BFP and it will be the best birthday present...ummmm no pressure right!? lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

Awww of course no pressure hahahaha I am excited for you!!!!! I hate testing early because I hate seeing the BFN lol so I am okay waiting, but I do hope this all works out, perfect timing!!


----------



## karena547

Well we are in the 2ww once again together!!! So I will be praying for us...we need to get some BFPs on these boards!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, Karena for sure!!! I am not too hopeful but it would be AWESOME for my hubby especially if we got prego this month. I know he HATES this being his fault, I wish I had the infertility, it's so hard for a man...This is why we have to actually have a baby!!! lol Men can't handle this!! So getting prego with being told we have a 2% chance would so make him happy!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to EVERYONE!!!!! :)


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA. I freaking got laid off my job on Thursday. Grrrrr... it was a rough day to say the least. But it was a contact Recruiting position and the company set NO budget for recruitment that year... so it was anticipated. I attacked job hunting with a vengenance on Friday. So, we shall see. My DH and I discusse actualy skipping this cycle. Just might be a better idea rather than adding additional stress. Not to mention funding the cost for the meds. As it is, I haven't started AF yet. I stopped the progesterone with my last dosage on Wed night. Where is it??? lol. 

I hope you girls are well. TWW I see for both of you. Yay!!! Sending you girls lots of baby wishes!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG Jazzy I am so sorry!!!! Yes, you definitely need a month off!! I took this month off and it has been great for us! Saving up money and just going out and relaxing...Definitely take this time to find a job (maybe will have better benefits) and focus on yourself!! We are here for you anytime you need to talk!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amcolecchi said:


> OMG Jazzy I am so sorry!!!! Yes, you definitely need a month off!! I took this month off and it has been great for us! Saving up money and just going out and relaxing...Definitely take this time to find a job (maybe will have better benefits) and focus on yourself!! We are here for you anytime you need to talk!!!

Thanks Amcolecchi! I think it is the best decision that we can make too. Why add the additional stress huh. I have to say though, ironically my step-son is visiting on spring break this week and it is awesome to be able to spend time with him!


----------



## karena547

YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!! I am sooo sorry Jazzy, that is def not something you should have to deal with in the midst of all this!!! Ugh, and although it is the right decision to take some time off from TTC, it must be really hard...I know if it were me, it would be a really tough decision but we are hear for you to support your decision and who knows, maybe you will get your BFP naturally!!! You just never know so keep having :sex: LOL and keep us updated! 

On another note - I can't believe AF hasn't showed up yet, that is really weird...have you googled it lol ?


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!! I am sooo sorry Jazzy, that is def not something you should have to deal with in the midst of all this!!! Ugh, and although it is the right decision to take some time off from TTC, it must be really hard...I know if it were me, it would be a really tough decision but we are hear for you to support your decision and who knows, maybe you will get your BFP naturally!!! You just never know so keep having :sex: LOL and keep us updated!
> 
> On another note - I can't believe AF hasn't showed up yet, that is really weird...have you googled it lol ?

It is hard... but as it was the meds cost $400 and then we still had add in the multiple co-pays. Then we aren't counting the emotional stress. I really want a baby and asap... but last month was already challenging emotionally. And with me waiting for phone calls for interviews and searching online for a job.... just does not make sense. 

I did google... mostly just finding stuff for people that use the over the counter stuff.


----------



## karena547

Ugh, Jazzy I'm sorry...but maybe this is gods way of giving you a break after that tough cycle you just went through. I hope you keep us updated on things and check in from time to time, if not I will miss one of my besties on here! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

I agree with Karena, definitely stick around!! I will miss you! Even though we didn't do an IUI this month, I wanted to stay on here for you two and I enjoy the convo's!!! :) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Amelia8083

Amcolecchi- did your Dr. tell you how much iui increases your chances with the poor morphology? I saw that you have a 2% chance without but I was wondering how much it increases with help. My dh only had 11% morph last SA and our dr. never gave us a percentage with iui. :flower:

Does that mean that we only have an 11% chance of it happening naturally?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Amelia-he told us like amazing numbers like 40-50% with the IUI and 80-90% for IVF due to the fact we are both healthy, great weight and young!! So you definitely have a good chance! 11% morphology isn't too bad...they like the guys to be at least 14 and up, so you have a better chance than I do...and I am not sure about only having 11% naturally, I guess so because it means that only 11% of sperm is shaped right and in my case only 2% is shaped right!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh Also, I did all the tests and I am 100% fertile, so I think that also affects the numbers...FX for you!!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi girls! So, still no period. I called the office last night and talked to the triage nurse for my RE. She told me that it could take up to 10 days to get my period. I asked her why it only took 2 last cycle... she goes oh... hmm... well if you don't get it by the 10th day, please come in for a pregnancy test. WTF!! Is it just a guessing game or what?!?


----------



## karena547

Ummm Jazzy...that makes no sense!! You must be so frustrated!! Why would you have a negative beta and then go in several days later for another test?? I mean if anything you can test at home, maybe late implantation? Just so annoying that it would come 2 days after you stopped progesterone last time (mine came 2 days later too) and now nothing, they should have been able to give you a better answer than than. Ugh :hugs:


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> Ummm Jazzy...that makes no sense!! You must be so frustrated!! Why would you have a negative beta and then go in several days later for another test?? I mean if anything you can test at home, maybe late implantation? Just so annoying that it would come 2 days after you stopped progesterone last time (mine came 2 days later too) and now nothing, they should have been able to give you a better answer than than. Ugh :hugs:

Tell me about it! It is very frustrating. I am going to just bide my time today and see if AF comes. I stopped it with my last dosage Wed night. So I am at like 6 days I think. Crazy! I really don't get that I could be pregnant if I took a beta at 13 days PIUI. I have never heard of it happening that late, have you? Well, we shall see. It wasn't even the strong pregesterone with the pills. It was just the cream! Grrr... lol. Well, who knows right.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jazzy-I have heard of people getting negative blood tests like numerous times but being prego!! I have my fx for you but I think it's totally bs you have to wait~!! It's so unfair!!!!!

AFM-I got a bill the other night for $1300!!!! For BLOODWORK! I freaked out and called my specialists and they were so awesome, apparently my insurance wont cover ANY fertility so when they saw their name, even though it was just bloodwork for my husband, they denied it!!! So my specialists pay the lab directly and get a huge discount and I only have to pay $70!!!! How crazy is that!?!! The insurance wants to charge me $1300 but when my specialists takes it (which I am sure they only pay like $50) and I pay $70!!! The U.S. health care is a effing joke!


----------



## karena547

I agree, people can def be tested too early and then you get a negative beta...so you never know, I am hoping and praying that you are preggo!!

Amcolecchi - holy cow!! That is crazy, what a difference that makes...imagine how many people don't call and get that bill and just pay. VERY smart of you to call, because you got a huge discount!!! Our bill was $1800 this month $200 more than usual because we did follistim and I needed extra monitoring, and that doesn't include the follistim meds (which my RE calls liquid gold bc they are so expensive!) lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-is there any way you can get like assistance from your specialists? That's crazy amount for you!!! Do you guys know in Australia they give you like $8000 if you have a child AND they are way cheaper for an IUI or IVF!!! We live in the wrong place!!!!

Jazzy-you have to wait 7-8 more days?!!? Are you going to poas at home?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Just found out a girl who I know is prego and due in Sept!! I am excited for her but so upset at the same time...when is it our turn guys?! This will be her second baby and she told me it was her first time trying since they had their first baby!!!!! UGGH why can't it be easy for us!?!?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies how are you doing?!?! Any news? Hope you guys had a great Easter weekend!!!

Afm-Sunday I went to the bathroom and wiped and there was some blood! I am 10 dpo today so yesterday I was 9 dpo and I am not sure if it is from implantation or I am just starting early!!! Ahhhhh so confused, trying not to test until Friday!! This is going to be a long week....I don't have many symptoms besides breaking out like I am a teenager, and my boobs hurting!!!! Jazzy-any luck with finding a job? Karena-when will you start testing?!!? Love ya girls!!!


----------



## karena547

Hey!! Hope you had a great Easter weekend too!!!! That could def be implantation!! So weird bc I had the same thing...like dark brown spotting on Saturday night and I got so excited because I was like this isn't normal for me at all...is this implantation?!?! I hope so for both of us!! My boobs have been sooo sore this time for the entire 2ww where as last time it wasn't until 10dpo that they got sore and by now I was having AF cramps and I haven't had any so I am very hopeful...which means I will just be crushed if I dont' get my BFP...I know they say to look for differences between cycles and this one has just been noticeably different...and DH said my boobs look huge lol although the thing that stinks is that all this (except for the spotting) could totally be the progesterone, I hope not. Sounds like we both have a good chance at this!!! Did your spotting stop or keep going?

Jazzy - how are things going in your cycle, are you going to still try naturally? How is the job search going? We miss you! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-That is awesome!!!! I DEFINITELY think this is your BFP!!!!!!!! Keep us updated!! I am surprised you haven't tested yet lol!!!

AFM-I am out....it was spotting for my period, not implantation, but that has never happened to me before!!! But I am okay since I knew this was a long-shot since it was natural. I am calling the clinic today and getting ready for round #2 of IUI...I am hoping and praying this is it!!! This emotional roller coaster IS AWFUL LOL!!

Jazzy-yes any new for you? New job? I am hoping and praying for you!!!


----------



## karena547

Awww I'm sorry :( that stinks that you got AF!! But at least you can move to IUI round #2 and can have a better chance at getting that BFP!!

I am sooo nervous to test! I think bc last time I just felt like it didn't work and I was out but it was still devastating to see that BFN, so this time I just feel like I am going to get my BFP and if I don't, I feel like I am just going to be soooo upset, much more so than last time. I just don't know why else my cycle would be so different and why I would spot!! It's going to seem like forever until I get to test tomorrow morning!! I keep thinking, i should just hold my pee for 4 hours and then test but I can't lol I want to do with with hubby so I'm waiting! 

So did you get your day 3 baseline appt?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-I am KMFX for you!!!!! This cycle has been so different, it has to be it! But I can completely understand how devastating it would be to see a BFN! I am hoping and praying you get your BFP!!! PLEASE keep me updated!!! I am cheering for you!!!!!! And I think it's awesome you are waiting for your hubby, he will appreciate it!!!!

I called and they are having me come in on Friday, which is my 4th day. She said they might do clomid 5-9, is there a difference between the 3-7 and 5-9? I did the 3-7 last time.


----------



## karena547

Thanks hun!! I will definitely let you know how it goes tomorrow morning! 

Hmmm I don't know if there is a difference between what cycle days you start the meds...for some reason I feel like I read something that said it depends on if they are looking for better quality eggs versus quantity, but I'm not sure. I would google it lol I know that is where I read something about it before! lol let me know if you find anything else out!

So looks like I'll be going in for my beta on the same day you are going in for baseline!! Friday will be a big day for us!! :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-you are right! They 3-7 is more quantity and 5-9 is quality but then it says for some women it doesn't matter. I read a girl who did 3-7 and BFN then a 5-9 and a BFP and the exact opposite for another woman!!! So apparently it doesn't even matter HAHAHAH Yes Friday is a big day for us again haha!!!! Praying for you!!! I want to see a BFP for you tomorrow!!!


----------



## karena547

lol maybe they just switch it up to see if your body reacts better or differently for this round? Maybe this will bring your BFP!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

AHHHH I hope so!!! :) Karena, I am excited for you tomorrow!!!!! FX!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-I was thinking about you all night!!!! I hope you got your BFP this morning!!!!!!!


----------



## karena547

I could barely sleep last night only to get a :bfn: this morning :cry: what a way to ruin my hubby's bday! ugh


----------



## BabyHopes1974

karena547 said:


> I could barely sleep last night only to get a :bfn: this morning :cry: what a way to ruin my hubby's bday! ugh

Sorry to hear that but no af yet right? I tested negative yesterday on an ic. I think I'm about to get af.


----------



## karena547

Sorry BabyHopes1974, it really sucks! Ugh!

No Af for me but I am on progesterone which keeps AF away until I stop taking it...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-I am so sorry hunny!!!!! BUT the good news is your beta test Friday could show you are!! I have heard of MANY women who don't get their BFP's till after their missed period, so I am hoping and praying it is just too early to test and your blood test will show otherwise!!! Still hoping and praying for you girl!!!


----------

